# Adventures in Tarangoland



## Tarango

as Boomy has said, as there is an adoption diary section started I too thought I'd 'keep a diary' of our journey down the A road, it'll be interesting to read back when we reach our destination!!  

Bit of background - DH & I started to TTC in August 2005. By November 2006 we had been tested for all sorts and had been told there was no way for a bio baby and IVF/ICSI was not even an option. In a way I am glad we didn't have to go through many tx's and then have to make the decision to stop, was still hard though  

We took 'time out' and started on adoption (A) road in November 2007.     

So to 'present day' (or near enough)..... 

Mid November 07 we went to an information session with about 8 other couples, it was very informative and we came away with 'swimming heads'  . 
Our LA had done a 'recruitment drive' just prior to National Adoption week so there were a few info sessions going on and we were told the next step was to have a SW visit, which would probably be after Christmas. First round of papers completed and returned.

To our surprise, we had a message on our ansaphone a couple of weeks before Christmas   to arrange a visit!! 
SW visit happened the week before Christmas, which was good. SW was lovely, very informative and made us feel that the age range we had said (0-4) was a good, wide range and that having one at a time was good too. We came away from the meeting feeling really positive.

We were told it would be mid March when we find out whether we were going to be on the next prep course - hopefully we will be on the next one .... but we are getting used to the waiting  


So the adventures in Tarangoland continue..... until next time


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

I have just been reading your Adoption diary, we too are just about to start our adoption journey, after several year's of TTC and a few year's of failed treatment, we decided enough was enough and I decided that I wanted us to have a child, I accepted the fact that we were not going to have our own Bio child as it's male prob's and I thought and thought about what to do and I knew deep in my heart that adoption would be best, I wanted a child not a pregnancy, it was the most difficult decision I have ever had to make but I know that it is the best one.

We had a visit from a SW from our LA a few weeks ago, horrible lady and because I work for the same LA we could not be assessed by the same LA, so I contacted St. D and received infro pack etc, completed priliminary application form and returned to St. D, we got our 01st visit on thursday 06-03-08 with SW, we are really looking forward to it and to moving forward and to be able to start thinking positive, I just hope we won't have a too long of a wait to have our child.

Take care, PM me anytime you want chat - I am here to give support and to help anyone I can.

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

hello!!

well nothing to report... still waiting for SS to let us know if we are 'in' on the course next month or not... starting to think maybe not but trying to keep my PMA going!!

ho hum.....


----------



## Tarango

whoooo-hoooooo  

we are on the April course!!!!!!!
very excited!!
feeling like we are leaving the starting line now

my mum keeps claling me and being all happy!!!


----------



## Tarango

not a lot to report.....just feeling like adding to my 'dear diary' post.......

my mum is all pleased (no other granchildren and we are her only 'hope' - so no pressure!!   )
my mum keeps saying 'one day less'. it's really nice after all the negative news we have had over the last few years to be able to say 'we're on our way to having a family'....... 

so i have added a new ticker to count down the days until our prep course at the end of April..... am wondering if anyone from our information session will be on it aswell.... i would have thought so but it'll be interesting to see.
One thing SS did say when the were looking at who to put on the prep course was to see what child/ren are about in their area - so it could be that our little junior is out there as we speak!!!    

sorry, rambling now..... until next time.... 

xxxx


----------



## Tarango

hello

 

I'm wishing the time away until prep day ...... I think DH is also looking forward to it but not showing it as much as me!!    
He told his friends last night that we are on the course.... and he was grinning away whilst telling them   

I applied for a new job but have just got the rejection letter.... bit disappointed but in the great scheme of things, I don't hate my current job (been there 6 years - just thought it was time for a change)..... I have much more important things to think about   

have a good day
until the next time 

T
xxx


----------



## Tarango

gggrrrrr just typed a new entry and then lost it!!!  

anyway ...... 

it has been ages since I wrote in my diary so thought I'd do an update...

we have started prep course, it is 3.5 days and we have completed day 1. It is very interesting, lots of information and things to think about. The group we are with are really nice, there is a nice mixed bunch and it's all good.

We have homework !!!!   

Have spent the weekend with my nose in a book that goes alongside the course... it's really good a real eye opener....

SS have also given us some extra bits to read, they have given us an example form f - now seriously worried in case we don't meet some of the things they are asking fir... but i suppose the SW will go through this when we start HS.

SS did say there could be a delay in starting HS -up to 3 months - but all is good, we have our minds fixed on the end result and we will get there!!!

better go and do my homework

until next time travellers
xx


----------



## Tarango

hello everyone

well 2 days down 1.5 to go on the prep course.... feeling emotionally drained today
we are finding the course really good although there is a lot to take in and think about - the more we do, the more we know it is the right thing to do..... lets hope the Sw's think so too 

until next time  ...

xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

Glad your prep course is going well hun - Ours starts next Tusday, Wed and Fri I am looking forward to it, have they told you that if you still want to go ahead and complete the application form, how long after will the home study start.

I am quite nervous about it though - Were you

Crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

Hi Crazybabe

we have been told there will be a delay (up to 3 months) from finishing prep and starting HS, they are short on resources at the moment but they did say that once you are up and running they hope to get you through HS in 6 months... so not long really.

you wouldn't believe how nervous I was before getting to the place!! I was nervous for the first half hour or so until we got underway and then you get to chat to others in the group. Our group is a good mix of people, and I think I will def keep in touch with at least a few of them !!
It is very thought provoking course and the emotional rollercoaster starts here!!  
it also makes you consider more about the child/ren out there.... 

Good luck with your course xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Thanks Tarango, good luck to you too

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

evening all

well prep course all finished, ended on a really positive note - 2 adoptive dads came in andspoke about their experiences...
it was really nice to hear from the other side who had been through the process from our side of the fence...

now have to send in a letter to say yes or no to continue on to homestudy - ours is a yes...    

then the waiting begins to be allocated a SW'er for Home study..... could be one month to get a SW'er or it could be up to 6   but we have things to get on with so if it is 6 months then we shall be ok .... at least we are prepared for a long wait.....

might be a bit quiet with my diary in the near future... but you never know... not really known for being too quiet for too long...

until the next time... take it easy fellow travellers

T
xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello travellers

well we have started the long ol' wait for a Sw'er to be allocated to us.... 
we have sent our reply to SS confirming we would like to go head following Prep and confirmed numbersn and backgrounds etc...
and so the wait begins......

I have also started reading some recommended books after getting them from the library.... can def recommend 'parenting adopted children' .... will update later when I have found the author's name... cos it's so far to go into the dining room and get the book ....  

until the update

T
xx


----------



## Tarango

Hello   

I thought I'd drop by and say a big hi there and hello.

Not a lot is happening on the Adoption side of things, but I thought I'd pop on and 'touch base'.

Tick Tock Tick Tock - wishing time away until we get a Social Worker... am trying to be patient but it's not always easy is it?!?!?

We have things to look forward to whilst waiting... a wedding, holiday and shopping for these!! so it's a busy old time but would prefer to be getting on with things! 
we have also started to gather information ready for HS and Form F - dum dum duuuuuuuum



oh well, until next time 

T
xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

Hope your ok, I know it is horrible waiting, It was driving me mad - just to let you know we had some good news today, V.A rang to say we have been allocated a social worker, and that she will contact us soon to start the assesment/Home study, I was like a bottle of pop when after I spoke to them - I am so excited, I am looking forward to the home study but also very nervous - any tips would be appreciated, we are going on holidays the end of July for 2 weeks so I think we will be grateful for that to have some time together, just the two of us - Can I ask what stuff are you getting ready for H/S what do I need to get ready   I am afraid I will say the wrong thing, what have you been up to anything exciting.

SPeak soon

crazybabe

Speak to you later

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

hey crazybabe,
Very exciting on your news!!! We have been told there is a bit of a Q to get a Sw'er so I think we'll have a bit of a wait until we start HS.... but YAY for your news!!!!   

Will PM you with stuff we were given   as I'm not sure if we can 'say' on here - so just to be sure...  

keep me updated with your HS !!!

T
xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

Thanks for the PM hun, I will reply better later (I'll PM you)

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

Quick update to say there is no update - yet ....  

hopefully it won't be too long .... *sigh*

hope everyone is going ok 
speak soon 

xxxxx
xxxx
xxx
xx
x


----------



## Tarango

We have a social worker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we were not expecting one until at least October!!!!!!!!!!!!


whooo-hoooooooooooooooooooo


t
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

That's brilliant news hun that you got a SW so quickly, when is your first HS visit, I wish you all the good luck in the works with your adoption journey hun, we had our 01st official HS visit last monday, it went well, I got my individual visit now on the 25th july just before we go on our hols, YIPEEEE.

good luck - keep me updated

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

hello Crazybabe and all fellow travellers

We have 'made contact' and our first SW visit is a week on Wednesday - 16th July!!

Very excited!   

Hope everyone is well   

T 
xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

That's really good news hun that you got your 01st SE visit on the 16th July, are you feeling ok about it or nervous - I remember our 01st visit I was very nervous but there was no need to be, it was just a introductionary visit really as we hadn't met our SW before she went through the process etc, it was all very positive, you'll be fine.

Are you going through L.A or V.A, we are with V.A

Keep me updated hun, wish you well, oh and byethe way I meant in my last post I wish you all the luck in the world (not works)   

Good Luck hun

crazybabe


----------



## Spaykay

Best of luck on the 16th hun, so soon, WOW BRILLIANT!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Tarango

hello peeps

thank you for all your kind words and encouragement, we are feeling really excited and cannot wait !!!    

we are going through our (almost local) LA 

When we spoke to our new SWer she did say that our first visit would be an intro one and we would be more informed afterwards!


T
xxx


----------



## Tarango

hello travellers

we have had our first HS visit and all went well  

our SWer is really nice and hopes to get us through HS and to panel in 6-8 months or so - hurrah!

hope everyone else is well

until next time - stay safe

T
xxx


----------



## vixie

Hello,

I'm new to the A road (I like your terminology) after deciding that enough's enough with DE IVF. We hopefully have an info meeting next week, following my initial enquiry this week, but the SW said that we can't do anything more than "fact findnig" for 6 months post last fertility treatment. So at best, 6 months + 8 months for approval + howevermany months for "allocation" or placement of whatever they call it. How many years is that? Feels like I will be a granny-age rather than a mommy-aged mum. I'm not very good at the whole waiting game.... I think we will need to do some serious holiday planning and distracting. 

Our initial thoughts are about the inter-country A road, after having a life-changing experience in Manila in the Philippines earlier this year when we went to a friends wedding there. The SS person I spoke to kinda huffed when I said I'd be interested in inter-country as well as domestic A road info. May be she just had a huff in ther throat, but I got the impression (being a sensitive sole) that it's not their first priority.

Anyway, we will find out what's hot and what's not at the info meeting hopefully. 

Here's to your speedy success

Best Wishes

Vixie


----------



## Tarango

hello Vixie, 
Sorry for the long delay, I have only just come back on here to do a bit of an update and saw your message.
I think social workers aren't too keen on inter country A roads as they think they have 'more than enough' children in their area and also I think they charge for the home study - if you stay domestic then you do not pay for it.
I think that if you want to go inter-country then stick by your guns and go for it!
How did your info session go? did you find out more about domestic and was inter country mentioned?

We had to wait 6 months although i didn't like it at the time and just wanted to get on with it, I'm glad we were made to wait. Although i thought we were ready to go straight ahead on the A road, thinking about it, we needed that time. We never got as far as any IF treatment as we were told almost immediately there was no chance of having a bio-baby.

I know the wait seems like an age (and on the old IF train, we are used to waiting!  ) but on our journey, we had our initial info session in November last year, had a home visit by a SWer in December and then prep course in April/May. We were then told it would be about 6 months until we got allocated a SWer - so we were very surprised to have a message in July!
Once you are on the A road, things seem to happen in fits and starts.

Feel free to PM me - I'm always happy to 'chat'

Quick update - we had another HS visit today, all going well - we are chatting well!!  

Also - Mis_Max if you read this can you empty some of your inbox as I keep getting notified your inbox is full and I don't want you to think I'm not replying!

T
xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

Sorry I not been on here for a while, I've been busy, we went on holiday to majorca the end of july, came back last friday, had a lovely time, we are both looking forward to having our child and to be able to take them on holidays I was watching other families thinking to myself I can't wait til we have our child.  How's your HS going hun, my DH got his indivisual appointment on thurs this week I had mine the friday before we went on hols, it went really well, it all seems to be moving forward now which is nice.

Well I'm off to bed now, I'm shattered

Take care of yourself

speak soon

crazybabe
xx


----------



## Tarango

hello Crazybabe! 

glad you had a good holiday, we have ours coming up at the end of September and cannot wait!
I also imagine what it would be 'like' going on holiday with a wee-one and just being round the house etc.... isn't it exciting!!

HS is going well, our Swer is lovely and we feel we can chat away to her! not that I need an excuse!!    

Swer has said we could go to panel at the end of the year/ beg next so that's good!
next time she is bringing the medical forms so we would have to do those - might get some new undies just in case!!  

How is your HS/ assessment coming along?

T
xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

Our H/S is comming along nicely - we have had 3 visits my DH has his individual appointment tomorrow, will let you know how that goes.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

hello, 
just thought I'd pop on to say my new job is going well   lots of training to do but getting there!

not much to report on the A road..... next SW visit is in a couple of weeks.... then it should be references and medicals, so chugging along nicely.....

if anyone reading this knows where summer has gone can they send it back.....    

T

xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Urm....  I think the summer is here in Spain...sorry!

Kay xxx


----------



## Tarango

send it back!!!!!         

it's like mid-winter here    
We'll be singing Christmas carols next!!!!


----------



## Tarango

good evening everyone  

I've not really got anything to say apart from I'm taking my colouring pencils to work tomorrow - my new job is soooooooo difficult!    

I'm also feeling very     today too - no particular reason, it's certainly not the vast amount of sunshine we are having !! 

  - I like this smiley   



T
xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

How are you, and hows your H/S going hun, we got our 4th visit a week today, we had our individual one's they both went very well, have you been told how many more visits you'll be having and have they mentioned anything about panel to you yet.  We have a few visits left not sure how many, have you started your competency file yet.  I'm  bit stuck on what to do with it to be honest.

take care and good luck

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

Hi crazybabe, 

glad your individual interviews went well - one thing less to do!  

What is a competency file? sounds complicated!   - as you can tell from the shocked 'what's that' look we haven't started one yet - and I haven't heard our Swer tell us about one either so maybe we can brainstorm together... 

no mention from Swer about possible panel dates although she did say were were 'coming along nicely' !! so who knows! we think it could be Dec/Jan/Feb time but that's just us thinking

we are off to see REM tonight - should be good  

T
xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hiya Tarango

Hope you had a fab time at the R.E.M concert, where did you go to see them, the competency file is information about all sorts of experience you and partner have had with children, e.g how have you made a child feel good about his/herself when feeling down, confidentiality, this can be from work, e.g I work in personnel/Payroll so this is part of confidentiality, not really sure what else.

Glad your progressing nicely, roll on Dec/JAn/Feb for possible panel dates for you hun, our SW hasn't mentioned about any panel dates yet.

Speak soon

take care

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

hi

REM were at the Rosebowl in Southampton last night (not far from where we live). They were really good but disappointed they didn't play a few of their oldies - every one hurts etc but it was a good night out  

Our Swer has not said anything abot getting that sort of info but will ask when she comes next week - will update you !!
we can then 'brainstorm' wth what she says (will ask for tips too   )
I might ask about panel next week too and see what she says  

T
xxx


----------



## Tarango

good morning travellers, 

-oh what a beautiful morning, oh what a beautiful day....... it's raining and we are couped up in the house. My cat is prowling around as he has just been dried after 'playing' in the rain and doesn't want to go out again - usually he likes to go out, get wet, come in be dried over and over again   obviously not in the mood today ......

we have had another 'visit' - number 4 - the individual ones. I wasn't looking forward to them but they weren't too bad *phew* very, very glad the are over  
We have our medical forms and are waiting for our Dr to call back to make an appointment   

and our references are being sent next week   whooo-hoooo !!!

so far we haven't found the HS bad at all - we seem to be very straightforward and we get on really well with our Swer which always helps   
I think in the beginning it was fear of the unknown but so far so good - we are on to the interesting bit next time - the child!!!!!!!!!!!!!
am very excited!!  

we feel we are 'getting there!'

until next time

T
xxx


----------



## spatch

glad things are going well!!

I too am happy despite the horrid weather. - looks like its contining on today as well

spatch xx


----------



## vixie

Hello T and friends,

My delayed reply (and thanks) post just means we've been kept out of mischief. 

Information evening in early August was good: we went in thinking we'd go down the intercountry route, and came out thinking "why aren't we doing domestic?". We asked lots (possibly too many?!) questions, and then spent 3 weeks filling in, changing, refilling and tweaking the expression of interest form.... finally managed to get it in the post on 2nd Sept. Phew. Thought it would be weeks or months before we heard back from SS, but I almost fell off my chair a week later when they called to arrange an initial home visit/interview thingy. Booked for 30th Sept. Begining to worry. I have the extensive reading list and am getting ****** off with all the books being written in the 70-80's.... grrrr.... does that mean my husband needs a beard and I need a basin hair cut to adopt  

It sounds as if you progress is coming along... have you had to specify what you "want" yet in terms of numbers, ages, sex etc? I was wondering when that discussion comes. They said that they try and encourage people to be as open minded as possible....

Don't work too hard - keep the colouring pencils sharp!!

Vixie


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

How are you getting on with your H/S visits, we had our mid point review last week and both SW's were very impressed with our progress so far, they were also very impressed with our competency folder which is now completed, in fact they took away with them last week as we were told we have done enough I don't wwant to sound big headed, but a lot of hgard work and time went into that   we were aslo informed that we should be going to panel in January as the November panel is fully booked  , we can't wait to be parents after waiting so long, we only got 2/3 visits left now with our H/S, then it;s just another waiting game.   

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

hello !!!!!

Well we should be in Cuba sunninng ourselves but we are still here in 'sunny' UK.... our holiday was cancelled the end of last week .... just wasn't meant to be   mind you it does give the Cubans enough time to get themselves sorted before hoards of tourists go marching in ..... we are hoping to get a late deal somewhere where the sun is shining......

Back to the Aroad .... well we have had our medicals and i laughed my way through it.... the Dr was really nice and said there were no probs with us from his point of view and wished us luck....   so that's one more thing done and dusted...

References are being sent out so hopefully they'll be done shortly soon .... hurrah

Next visit is in a couple of weeks and that's when we are starting to get on the the children or child in our case as we have decided to stick with one ..... 
Vixie - this is when the Sw has said it gets interesting for us as we have nattered on about ourselves and 'us' for the first few sessions .... glad your up and running... hopefully it won't be too long!! (know what you mean about the adoption books written an eternity ago - or those that just focus on the negative things)

Crazybabe - I checked with our SW and we do have to do a competency file     any hints?? It's frustrating you have to wait until January - but once you have concentrated on Christmas it'll be here!!! I have co-vertly asked when she thinks we will be going to panel and i think it'll be some time between Nov and Jan/Feb so not really pinning her down to anything!!! At least you will get HS all done and dusted then you can relax before panel and it won't be a mad rush ..... hopefully ours will be done in a few more sessions....  

any how.... best get back to sorting out a holiday    

until next time
xxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Yahooooooo to stuff getting done (but sorry about holiday!)         

Kay xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hi Kay   how's things?

we were quite relieved that they moved our holiday destination as we knew (from a different forum) that there was quite a bit of damage all around. We decided not to take the alternative in Cuba as everyone was going to this resort and I'm not wondering about in a bikini in front of thousands!!
So we thought we'd go somewhere else a bit more quiet ....... gutted not to be going to Cuba but on the other hand, didn't want to see all the devastation and try and have a good relaxing time - we would be there with our tool belts otherwise!!

Can't wait to get to the end of HS and 'pass' panel ..... then the exciting bit starts!


----------



## Spaykay

Hope you have a great holiday where ever you go, Cuba will be there in the future. It's so exciting as each step passes isn't it, so close to mummyhood!

Kay xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

How are you, how's your H/S going

Just to let you know we have our last H/S visit next Wednesday HURRAYYYY    going to panel in January, I was hoping it was going to be before christmas as they have a November panel but unfortunately it's booked.

We can't wait to get apporved and it's going to be the horrible part WAITING FOR OUR CHILD    .

I have started to think know what age the child will be etc, it's so lovely to be able to think positively.

Speak soon

Crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

hello, hello, I'm back    

We ended up in Lanzarote, Playa Blanca and it was lover-leeeyyy

I have had a lovely dose of sunshine and am feeling fabo even coming back to WINTER!!!!!!

Kay - it is great that we keep taking these little steps which is getting us to our end goal - have had medicals and references have been sent out .... all small steps... how's it going with you?

Crazybabe - how exciting your last HS visit!!!!! whoo-hooo!!!! I can't wait until we get to that bit..... 

we have another visit on Weds too -alas not our final one but one more down and a few more steps to the finish line

xxxx


----------



## Tarango

zoom, zoom, zoom     

another visit wednesday ...... whoo hoo!!

we are also looking after my friends little girl next weekend .... which means NAPPIES!!!!!!!   

I am T and I am a nappy virign  

xxx


----------



## Tarango

Evening Travellers......

We have just had another SW visit, another step closer ......

Swer has said we have completed the majority of the form but still have some gaps - she will go and highlight the gaps and we can see about them on the next visit or so....

Swer thinks we may have another 4 or so visits..... yay!!!
Feel really good  

Hope everyone is well 

isn't it awful getting up for work in the dark  

xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

Glad everything is going well with your HS visits, 4 more visits hey that's gone quick babe, I still can't get over that our last visit was last week, we are starting to feel abanded already  we just have to wait patiently now for our SW to type up our report for us to read and sign ready for panel, we have been told it will be panel in January but have no date yet, I have been paying that we would be excepted onto the November panel but I think that's not going to happen it takes approx 5 weeks to get the report ready, but January will be here here soon and we cannot wait to get approved and matched with our child, hope fully we won't be kept waiting long.


take care

crazybabe


----------



## Tarango

Hi Carazybabe - looks like there could be a few from here goign to panel in January .... not long until the new year!!!

 

bring it on!!!!!

Can't wait for our last visit to be been and gone - I'm saving my 'whoop whoops' for that day!!     

xxxx


----------



## Tarango

evening all

just thought I'd 'do' a note ..... after 3 1/2 weeks of feeling ill with cold/ cough/ general ickiness both DH and I are feeling more human   so am now ready to face the world again ....

Had another SW visit last week, still got a few more to go but hopefully going to panel at the end of January ..... nursery placement is going well as well... they are lovely  

that's about all my news

until next time xxx


----------



## Tarango

hello peeps  

Just thought I'd update mydiary - although it's not v. interesting ...  

DH & I have finally (fingers crossed) got rid of the cold/ fluey bug - after an eternity (5 1/2 weeks) .... so life looks a bit better  

Work 'forgot' to put the heating on     so we all froze - really I think it was a cunning ploy to save some money grrrrrr

we have another SW visit tomorrow H&S this time ... one more visit down ..... seem to have lost momentum at the mo.. but also we think there are no suitable children about. Our friends who are also going through HS have also been told the same - no children ....

We'll get there .... one day!!    

ho-hum 

T
xxx


----------



## Tarango

I'm back!!!!

SW visit went well - few things to think about when we are placed but nothing major .... 

SW did drop into the conversation 'have you thought about concurrency' - erm no! but we are now!!
Have posted a message on the threads to get some more info & will also get Swer to forward any info they have....

ho hum ...


----------



## Tarango

we wish you a merry Christmas, we wish you a merry Christmas and a happ new year  

not long to go until the 'big' da (Christmas day - not mening any other)

hopefully next Christmas we will be +1 and will have to work out - cat vs tree
especially if +1 is old enough to understand about Christmas -oh well we'll sort that one out later!

our cat is currently v.v. excited about Christmas as is going mad over the stockings andall the presents - not just his pressies   

not much news on our A road, our Swer has been to see my parents, which went ok. Is booked to see our final reference beginning of the year. Then another one for us possibly 2 then hopefully going to panel in February - or possibly March ... who knows!!!

merry Christmas 
xxx


----------



## Tarango

Date: 10 January
Time: 7.45pm
Location: Home
Weather: too cold to mention

News: 
SWer has been to visit our third and final reference and met her little girl who we look after occasionally. It went well, Swer said some really nice things about us which was nice  and my friend also said some nice things about us   
So that's all our references down - although Swer has asked my new boss to complete one for me so that's en route ....

SWer also observed me in the nursery where I volunteer an afternoon a week. I think it went ok although one of the girls thre (who gave a bit of chat to SWer got my name wrong - she had to be corrected more than once..... then tried to imply I did less than I did do!!!!! )
Will need to clarify things with SWer next week .....sometimes you wish people would just  

SWer alsomemtioned previously that we were pencilled in to panel end of Feb - was told this week it would be March. Bit sad but it's only 8 weeks away and we will get there sometime .... then the exciting bit starts!!

xxx


----------



## mavis

Hi Tarango,

I am glad that it went well with your friend.

I woudlnt worry too much about the other person in the nursery getting your name wrong, SW are used to people being like this and being a bit mean.  I dont knwo why they are like it.  Your SW will have a very good picture of you by now and she will not think a lot of that at all.  Please dont let it get to you too much. (there is always one!)

It's exciting for you, I am so pleased for you.  It is wonderful to see people getting there for people like me just about to start HS.

All the best Tarango,

mavis x


----------



## Camly

hey t! 

  and as for that girl in the nursey -   -    i will 'speak' to you soon my sweet.

happy anniversary for tomorrow! x x x x x x


----------



## Tarango

Hello, 
I thought I'd do a quick update (am supposed to be doing some college homework but heh!)

SWer visited last week for a final visit to 'fill in the blanks' on our form - we must have had some big holes as she was here 3 hours!!!  
anyhow, all should be filled in nicely and we are waiting for Feb to see the final version  

spoke to Swer about her visit to the nursery, and we both said it was a bit funny  - she felt we couldn't 'chat' and that she felt like a bit of a spare part but we spoke about it and all is well (I hope!!   )

Anyway new 'schedule' is form to go ot SW manager beg Feb, then early Feb we get the form to have a read. 
Mid Feb 2nd opinion visit and then to panel end of march ...... that is what we are going for at the moment  

xxx


----------



## mavis

Great News Tarango !!! Yey,      nrly done.

Wishing you loads of love and luck,

mavis x


----------



## Camly

whhhoooooooooooooohhooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nearly there!!!  fabby do!!!  

im sure the whole nursery thing will be fine.  

x x x x x x x


----------



## Tarango

Hey girls  

Thank you for your kind words xxx
We'll get there!!!

xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello everyone, 

Just thought I'd pop on and give a quick update ...

SWer was supposed to drop finished report off Tuesday eve just gone - didn't happen.... had phone call Weds arvo to say report not done and she hoped to get it done sometime and would bring it over next Tuesday .... we'll see ..... I wasn't this calm after coming off the phone but hey-ho .... 

Also there are potential probs with SWer who is due to do our second opinion and also not going to panel 'until at LEAST (at least!?!?!?!) April' .... 

will it ever end??


----------



## Tarango

Hi guys

so near yet so far!!

Swer has just been with report in her hand but until her manager has read it we can't!!!!! aarrgghhh!!!
Anyhow's should be with manager tomorrow and then who knows!!!!!

Very positive meeting .... just waiting to see what happens next .....


----------



## mavis

Tarango,

That is great. So exciting.

Hope it all moves soon for you,

lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## Tarango

Thanks Mavis, it  is just soooo frustrating now we can see the home study finish line!!!


----------



## Tarango

hello travellers  

how's it hangin? 
Well in Tarangoland, it's a bit up and down ...... 
on the downside.... my uncle passed away a couple of weeks ago   and now DH's Nan isn't so good, she's currently in hospital and they keep getting 'the call' and zooming down to see her but she's hanging on in there ..... very stressfull though .... doesn't help we are not local to them all  

on the plus side - Swer called, Head Swer   has read our report and has one little thing she wants more info on so Swer is coming over next week for us to read and sign the form and ask about the 'thing' .... then it's going to our second opinion Swer who will hopefully come and visit us early march ..... so slowly moving along ....... 

onwards!!    
Keep smiling  

T
xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

So sorry to hear your sad news, you must be feeling rather low at the moment, I know how you must feel because my DH nan passed away 3 weeks ago and it is horrible watching the people you love upset when you know there is not much you can do to help except for being there for them and giving your support.

On the positive side, glad it's all going well for you, have you been given a date yet for panel.  We are still waiting patiently for the telephone to ring with news from the SW'er with a possible match, I was just speaking to my mum about mother's day, and I thought to myself, well I was hoping that I would have my 01st mother's day this year, but hey ho.     

Let me know how your report goes

   
take care

crazybabe


----------



## mavis

Tarango,

Bless your Uncle and DH Nan.  It is not an easy time for any of you ~ wishing them both lots of love, big hug to you  

Really pleased for you she is coming next week to finish off yey  well done you two, nrly there now, keep your chin up.

Lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## Tarango

Hi ladies, 
Thank you sooo much for your replies, it is good to get lots of support at this time.... DH's Nan passed away late Weds night - she didn't need any pain relief even at the end 

No panel date yet but aiming for 'April' is the official line ...... apparently, everything has to be done and dusted before they even submit you for panel so hopefully in a week or 2 after our second opinion we'll know when we are going!


----------



## mavis

Tarango,

I am sorry to hear DH nan has passed away.  Bless her.

Got it all crossed for you that you get your 2nd opinion visit very soon and panel comes round quickly for you.

I am stuck at the moment! arrgh.



mavis x


----------



## Tarango

Hi y'all

hopefully this time tomorrow we'll have our report in our sticky fingers..... we wait in anticipation........

Thank you for all your kind words, DH is ok, his work is manic at the moment so I mthink that's taking his mind off things...

Mavis - I hope you are not 'stuck' at the moment  

xxx


----------



## mavis

Hi Tarango,

Heres hoping you get that report tonight -  

Yep I think that is what it is officially stuck - heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!

Thanks for thinking of me.

mavis x


----------



## Tarango

hello Travellers 

Well we have a copy of the report and it's all good  
Also we have our second opinion visit next week - eek!!  

So after what seems like ages when nothing has happened we have had a spurt of energy !!

Mavis - I know what you mean about being stuck.... hang in the sweetie... it feels great to be getting to the end of the home study part and then the exciting bit starts!!

xxx


----------



## mavis

Hi Tarango,

Yey, it's all systems go by the sounds of it.  Well Done.

You must feel over the moon. HOORAY

mavis x


----------



## Tarango

Hello Travellers

Just a quick update - we have had our second opinion and that went well .... 

Also *** drum roll *** we have been submitted for panel .......     it's not too long wait until we have a date with some panel people   

Some people from our prep course have already been approved and are on the exciting bit... so hopefully it'll be us soon 

until next time 
xxx


----------



## Tarango

Evenin' all 

just a quick update to say no news on the panel date ....  

don't think we'll be going for the next one ..... life in limboland contines ......

have a nice evening one and all 

xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello Travellers.... 

We have some news..... panel date has been set for somewhen in April.... next couple of weeks and we should know if we have been approved!! hurrah!!!

hope everyone is doing ok, we are very pleased to be going from one limboland into the next (and more exciting) limboland!!  

xxx


----------



## Carol 36

Fab news for you, you must be v excited as your dreams are getting nearer.
xx


----------



## Tarango

Hi Carol, 

Yes, it does feel like we are getting somewhere (finally!) - hoping it'll be a good result over Easter and we can move on into the exciting limbo land!   (she says and then 2 weeks post approval I'm fed up with waiting!!)

I hope your trip down the A road is a short one and you zoom through and be a mummy soon  

  

love 
T xx


----------



## Tarango

_hello one and all_

Just thought I'd let you in on a secret ... This time tomorrow we should know if we have been approved to adopt 
Whoo-hoooo bring it on!!!!! 

Hopefully they will say yes.... but you never know!! 
I will update you once we have an answer...



xxxxx


----------



## Camly

Hey you

Best of luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you will both be great im sure.  

looking forward to hearing your good news.

lots of love camly  x x x x x x


----------



## HFI

Hi T

I hope panel has gone well today and you've passed with flying colours  

Look forward to hearing all about it.

Love H x


----------



## Camly

right misses get yourself onto the 'approved and waiting' thread!!! whoohoooooooooooooo!!!     x x x x


----------



## Tarango

and the man from del monte ..... he say yes!!!!! 

very happy !!!!!!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Tarango

Congratulations to you on getting approved, it is such a lovely feeling isn't it.

I haven't been on here for a while and I have to say when I read that you have been approved I was shocked as I didnt know you were going to panel yet, woohoo, I'm so pleased for you, what ages have you been approved for and how many children.

So your on on this horid waiting game with mant of us now -  this is the hard part, waiting to get that special call.... hope fully you won't have a long wait though.

Well done       

crazybabe


----------



## mavis

Tarango,



So Pleased for you, you must be on cloud 9 

Keep us posted and hope you have a lovely easter.

Love,

mavis x


----------



## JoJoSa3

Congratulations, I really hope that you have a very very short wait for matching!


----------



## Tarango

hello  

Thank you for all your kind words - we are def on cloud 9 and also feeling very relieved was have finished home study!

We have been approved for 1 child aged 0-4 - we don't mind what sex they are. 
Our Swer said there are no potentials at the moment but they do have some coming through so you never know.... we are trying to be realistic and think it could take while but you can't help but hope it'll be a short wait!  

I hope everyone has a good easter xxxx


----------



## Carol 36

Ahhh fantastic news, you must be very excited


----------



## Tarango

hello, hello, 

Thank you for all our lovely messages..... 6 weeks in an no real news yet.... SWer has emailed to say no news!!We have booked a holiday next month so will laze by the pool and hope the sun shines !!  

lots of love to everyone



xx


----------



## Tarango

geronimoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

almost time to go back to work .....


----------



## Tarango

afternoon travellers, 

we have had the torrential downpours and now have glorious sunshine  

I thought I'd add another entry into my travelling diary cos when we look back in years to come it will be a dull old read if I don't add things!!

Well not a lot to report on the A side of our lives .... we were spoken to by our SWer a few weeks ago about a little lad, it was a not really a goer from the beginning and our SWer said she wouldn't have picked him for us but as she was approached by this boy's Swer she said she would come and see us - still it was nice to see her!
We have enquired about a little boy from 'be my parent' and have forwarded our profile to the SWer and although we expect to be turned down, our philosophy is that you have got to be in it to win it ... so we'll see.... I'm not building my hopes up at all about getting anywhere but you never know...

On a lighter side, we have just come back from a week in the sun   and apart from a walk along the seafront I didn't leave the hotel! we went all inclusive and made full use of the facilities  
managed to put on half a stone (very surprised it was only 7lbs as was thinking it could be more!) am now back on a healthy eating and exercise project .... lovely......

oh well I best get on......

xxx


----------



## Tarango

hello  

Just had an email from the enquiry we made from be my parent - they have someone in mind and are visitng them next week ... we have to wait and see what happens there but am thinking it's back to the drawing board ..... feel a bit deflated to be honest but I'm sure it'll be ok soon



xxx


----------



## Camly

sorry to hear that chick.  fingers crossed that it will all happen soon. x x x x x


----------



## Tarango

hello fellow backpackers....

Just called the national register and was told our details were sent out to a child's SWer on 15 July. As it has been 2 weeks, we are not holding any breathes in Tarangoland as it has been a fair while but you never know in this crazy world of adoption....
mind you the child's Swer could have tried contacting our previous Swer who is not due back until 2010 but her email is still active (I sent a blank email to see what would happen and just got her out of office).... am hoping that if anybody was to contact previous SWer they would read the out of office... but I am guilty of not really reading then when they come through to me so ho hum....

we'll see.... am currently doing my best to avoid doing the housework!!  

oh well, I don't think I can put it off much longer.....


----------



## mavis

Tarango,

hope u get some news soon,

mavis x


----------



## Tarango

hello everyone  

hope evereyone is doing ok, I've been a bit fed up recently but I'm sure it'll pass

we had an email yesterday to say we have been allocated a new social worker -she is book up until she goes on leave and is away beginning of September but we'll meet her in September - although it's a long way away we are just pleased someone in SS will know us!!



xxx


----------



## mavis

Tarango,

Thats great new you ahve your own SW now, thinking of you for when they are back.

  

mavis x


----------



## Tarango

Good afternoon fellow A road travellers  

Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying their weekend  

We have not met our new social worker yet but are hoping to hear from her soon - hopefully next week   

We have been slightly naughty (and presumptuous) and have booked a holiday for December (2 weeks in the sun   ). We don't think we will hear about any possibles before the 'cut off' for Christmas so are now focusing on the holiday and getting fit for it  

DH has crashed out after fitting my parent's kitchen for them...... so we have peace!!    

Take it easy xxx


----------



## Tarango

has it really been months since my last entry.... don't know where the time goes.... being in limbo makes time disappear!

well, it is almost time for our holiday - we have been ever so good and have been trimming up the squishy bits and to an extent it has worked  
we are looking forward to laying in the sun for 2 whole weeks     -then it'll be Christmas  

well, we went to the adoption exchange day in London last week, it was ok, not much different than the one we went to in October but much more busier!
Swer emailed Friday to see how we got on and asked us to call her - which I duly did as thought we were due to have a meeting/ review, not really expecting her to say anything... but... she asked once again about the London trip and I said good but no possibles... her reply was - well I'd like to come and speak to you about a possible   

well after that I went into shock as we were thinking there were no kiddies about and it wouldn't happen until the spring... you could have knocked me over with a feather! Anyhow, we arranged for Swer to pop over Saturday morning to talk to us...

Emailed DH and told him the news- he too was shocked... Swer wouldn't tell us any new about 'the possible' until she came so we spent the night thinking of 'possibles' which she could come and talk to us about...

Well Saturday came and Swer came to see us and talked to us about a little boy who is very, very young. There are a few issues we need to think about which we will do so whilst away but have said we would like to speak to his Swer and have pencilled in to speak to medical advisor and FC sometime in the new year.... 

DH is, I think a bit excited - he is very calm and even and he said he was thinking about kitting out the spare room and whet we would need etc, etc

So we are trying not to get too excited as there are these issues we have to think about but boy has it given us something to think about!! 
typical just before our holibops!!

Sending everyone some love and happiness 
love
T and DH - both still in shock and disbelief

xxx


----------



## superal

wow what wonderful news...................I know you maybe don't want to jinx things but are the issues over this little boy anything that adopters on here could give you advice on

Make a list with things you think you could or couldn't deal with................and allow yourself to get a little excited!!!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Tarango

Hi, 
I did think about posting a question.... I will!

I'm going to post now...


----------



## Tarango

hello everyone, 
we have returned from our holibops and our feet are just hitting the ground after all the running around we all do over Christmas. 
we also returned to work today (ugh)

Well, after SWer coming to see us before we went away, we are still waiting to hear back from them abut meeting with LO SWer, we are very emotional about the possible link and keep swaying one way and then the other. We need to have more information before we are able to make a decision. Hopefully when LO's Swer comes to see us, she will be able to answer our burning quesitons...

ho hum


----------



## Tarango

hello everyone, 

Our Swer is coming to see us on Weds - tbc if LO's Swer is coming but we hope so.
We are compiling our list of questions which we hope will help us make up our minds.... it's so hard!
The emotional rollercoaster continues, I have been near to melt down a fair few times over the last week. Not only have we got this, I have applied for another job and had the interview new years eve (no need to say how stressful interviews are!) also PMT and post holiday blues ...... poor DH!!!  

After interview NYE, I made a conscious decision not to think about anything but chocolate and DH and so far it's working!!  

It's back to the gym on Tuesday so will be working off the holiday/ Christmas excess  

take it easy fellow travellers
xxx


----------



## Camly

fantastic news my sweet. look forward to hearing how it all goes.  


lots of love, lil ol' me! x x x x x


----------



## Tarango

well time ticks on..... SWer cancelled the big meet last week due to the snow, DH and I went to Venice on Saturday for a few days for our wedding anniversary. Got stranded as we were due back Weds but Gatwick closed due to snow - well, can think of worse places to be stranded!! So we got home really late last night... then back to work and reality today...

Various emails with our SWer and LO's Swer - we emailed our list of questions and they have replied, also made progress on 'issues' so we are waiting for some info back and will then hopefully be able to make some sort of decision.....

hope everyone managed to stay safe in the snow and also not slip on the ice  

xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello travellers, 
Hope everyone is ok  

I have decided that even if the possible match does not happen, it is time to start clearing out the spare room and move things around. The room needs decorating anyway so thought it was a good time to start as I knew it would take a while (there's a LOT of stuff to sort through!!  )

The room we are going to use has been used as our 'office' so it has the printer, filing cabinet, internet router, shredder etc in it as well as DH's 'work' wardrobe ( ) - which he is not keen to have 'looked' at!!  
We are moving a lot of the stuff under the stairs (there is a fair bit of room under there) and taking a load of other things to the tip and charity shop etc.....

This is the 2nd weekend of doing bits and pieces, I am not some OTT clean freak but I don't like everything out and on the floor etc... we have had stuff over the place for the last week waiting to take to the tip and charity shop. Sooooo much better after we did a run on Saturday  

I can see light at the end of the tunnel with all the sorting out - isn't it amazing how much stuff you have but do not use or have no intention of using again. .... we are getting there finally!!!!!

Am going to chill out tonight  

Take it easy travellers 

xxx


----------



## Camly

hello my sweet

  i know what u mean about the clearing out. its amazing how u feel better once u have sorted out some stuff.  here's hoping u get some news soon   

lots of love camly  x x x x x


----------



## Tarango

hey you xxx

now the 'office' is not looking like an office any more - I feel a whole lot better - now looks like a laundry!!   
it's amazing how you turn your back and the next minute - the room has a new purpose!!

We have also had some 'casualties' of the great move - DHs Jeans (his fave pair) got ripped by the bad filing cabinet and I have a hole in my leggins - they are both going in the bin..... 

The spare room looks 100x better now it has been 'thinned' out 

here's to some news soon ......      or DH will not have any stuff left!!!   

xxx


----------



## Camly

good excuse to go and buy some new items  

glad its looking good.....u wanna come and help with my 'home'?! hahahahaaaa

hope to hear more soon from you x x x  x x


----------



## Tarango

hello fellow travellers  

Just thought I'd update my diary with what is happening in Tarangoland......

We thought test for LO had been done 4 weeks ago but Swer emailed last week to say it had only been done 2 weeks ago .... so the wait continues..... ​
On the positive - the 'office' looks FAB  we have got rid of loads of stuff and (very romantically ) managed to paint the walls yesterday so it is all fresh and lovely looking  
We have gone for a neutral colour which is a light relective paint so it is all bright and airy and then when we know who will be moving in we can accessorise accordingly......  we hear about this LO soon

xxx


----------



## Camly

here's hoping for some news soon    x x x  x


----------



## Tarango

well travellers the wait continues..... just to keep myself amused during this time of extended waitingness I have started a new job. Been in it a week and absolutely love it!!   

The spare room remains semi empty..... just a bit of it being used to help dry the washing....  

Also keeping us entertained.... one of our cats (we have 2) is being a bit naughty.... rightly or wrongly, the cats get shut in at night as when I was younger, one of my parent's cats was run over and I was home alone and had to deal with it... not nice    so ever since we have had the furballs, they stay in after dark.... first cat is a bit of a rug and sleeps 23.5 hours a day only moving for food and litter tray (she doesn't go outside as she is a ladyeeeeee  )
The other mog - my little white wonder has set his body clock to get him up at 4.37 am (yes he is that precise) he has breakfast and then has been 'spraying' - I have been up at 5am washing down the front door with biological washing powder and surgical spirit to stop him respraying (it seems to have worked).... we have introduced another litter tray just for him..... and he is slowly getting used to it...we have to shut it away during the day as the other cat would use it and then white one would not go near it and the spraying would continue....

Finger's crossed we have been spray free for 3 nights...... long may it continue!!!

Anyway enough if my cats nocturnal habits!!
Enjoy your Sunday night!!  
xx


----------



## Camly

4.37am?  phone me, i have been up the last couple of nights!!!    never ending.....means u are able to get some practice in for when u are a forever mummy  

glad the new job going well chick x x x x


----------



## Tarango

heya!! 

You will be getting a phone call !!!!!!

I wouldn't mind (well, yes I would!!) but the other 'parent' stays sound asleep during all of this!!!   
I have cleaned everything up, been out of bed for 20 minutes or so and he still hasn't noticed!!! aaaaahhh!

I do feel that I am ''practicing' on the cats!!   

heeee heeeee  

take care chick xxx


----------



## Camly

u better get used to it my sweet. my 'better' half always says to me in the morning - i never heard a thing, u shoulda woke me!!! hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa by the time i climb outta bed and get to bedroom door i can hear him snoring his head off! as if i could wake that up!   

joy oh joy.

heres hoping u hear something soon from SS     why is everythinggggggggggggg so slooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww?!?!?!!?!?      x x x x


----------



## Tarango

it's sooooooooo sllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwww and then some more sllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

have a good evening 
xx


----------



## Tarango

Hello travellers ...... 

hope you are all well and are enjoying what is left of the weekend.... all too quickly the weekend is over and we are back to the daily grind..... oh I'm full of the joys of spring!   (I'm not that bad honestly!   )

well the wait continues..... no sense or urgency in SS-land....   we hear soon...... but you never know !

Had a lovely weekend up at the in-laws. We went out for a meal last night - usually they bring along some friends but it was just the 4 of us which was really nice  
M-i-L also said that if we end up with the LO (or any LO that need kitting out) they would pay for a cot/bed/pushchair etc just to let them know. This really touched us  

The little white wonder rebelled and sprayed!    so have been cleaning it up  and now have discovered the pain likes the smell of surgical spirit and has been having a good old sniff of the front door where I have been sorting out his 'spray'!!!!!! He is now flat out on DHs jumper - heh heh !!

until next time 
xx


----------



## Tarango

I am now officially bored!  

I may have caved and emailed SWer to say hi and that I know she'll be in touch when she has news but still had to email!  

Bless her, she did reply late last night to say she had emailed medical peron to see if the results are back... hopefully they are or will be soon    so hoping for something (anything) soon

I want to buy things and know who I am buying for but DH is all sensible (or just plain worried about how I'll be let loose    )and says not yet.....  

*sigh*


----------



## Camly

massive hugs chick.  it sucks waiting!! here's hoping u get ur news soon....    fingers crossed.

keep me posted x x x x x


----------



## Tarango

Before you read any further this post is a wallower! 
I am struggling with the never ending 'wait' for news......   

It has been 13 weeks since we were first told about LO and we are still waiting for stuff..... *sigh*
We could have another 2 weeks until we hear anything - feeling very down at the moment......

at this rate we'll be bringing home a 40 year old!!!  

feel better for putting in writing....  

xx


----------



## Camly

how spooky!! i just txtd u!!! 

sorry ur having a hard time waiting but all i can say is - i take my hat off to u!!!! the longest we waited for news was about 5 weeks so well done u for waiting 13 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!    

here's hoping some news comes soon.    x x x x x x


----------



## mmmbop

13 weeks!!! wow,enough to drive anyone insane,keep going, I hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you, or you get your news quicker,
  

love Bops,xx


----------



## Maccer

Wow that's a very long wait,    I really hope you hear something soon.  Do you know why they haven't given you anymore info sooner?  

Mx


----------



## Tarango

hello, 

Had a reply from Swer - she has chased for the results but they are not back yet - at least they have chased for them.....

We already have a load of info about little one but the test we are waiting on, still has not come back yet.
Think there was a bit of a delay in doing the test which didn't help.......

It all rests on the result of the test....... *sigh*

Fingers crossed we get some news soon.


----------



## Maccer

Hope the results come back soon,

Mx


----------



## Tarango

thank you  

i hope so too - for the sake of my sanity!!!


----------



## Tarango

evening all, 
well in total contrast to me 'wallowing' post the other night -and as you can see from the smiley faces above - we have received a reply from SWer......

*fan fare* ...... well results are back and all normal......     

next step to see our Swer and LO's Swer - hopefully next week - eeekkkkkk!!!!!

this could become real very soon.......  

thank you for all your support so far it has been a great help.... will of course, keep you all updated......

might go virtual shopping 'just in case'   and give DH something to worry about!!


xxxxxx


----------



## Maccer

Congratulations Tarango  

cant wait to hear more, hope you have a great meeting next week.

Mx


----------



## Tarango

Thank you  

kind of in a dream-like state  
suppose the glass of red might be contributing   

will keep you updated... 

xxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

hi tarangoland
read your A journey tonight. The waiting must have been agonising. Takes it toll eh.
Hope you get an addition to your family real soon.
angels x


----------



## Camly

just wanted to add - super duper fantastic news!!! here's hoping to a quick meet next week.....  

lotsa love


camly and the brood!!!  x x x x


----------



## Tarango

hello fellow travellors...... 

well..... we have had 'the' meeting which went well, Swer gave us a load of info about LO, she asked us a few questions and then we asked a few questions..... so it went very well. They also left us with a piccy...  
We were told to talk it over that night and LO's SWer would call the next day to see if we wanted to continue and to confirm they are still happy with us (so no pressure on us!  )

The following day, SWer called and we said yes, they said yes back at us so we have the green light to go forward!!!!!    

So have spent the weekend shopping, DH is all springy and is starting to get excited   
Don't think it has hit us yet that THIS IS IT! and it certainly hasn't hit DH yet with all the shopping we have done!       
DH has put the cotbed up and we have moved furniture around the 'nursery'........ 

We have a provisional panel date so the next 'wait' is waiting for confirmation we are penned in rather than pencilled...... watch this space!!!

Well, fellow travellers, it has taken DH & I 5 years to get to this point and now it could be happening it doesn't feel like it is that long at all..... they say it all fades and it is true...

Take care xxxx


----------



## smurf16

Oh this is great news I am so pleased for you.

My DH and I were approved just after you, so I am hoping your news will bring us positive news.

Cheered me up reading this today.

Take care keep us posted.

xxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

tarango - well done. you both really deserve. Hope it goes well and you get your new addition soon 

angels x


----------



## Camly

u know what i think of this my sweet dont u?    im just a 'tad' excited for u!!!! whwhwoohohohoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! x x x x x x  xx


----------



## Tarango

hello lovely ladies   

Thank you for all your lovely messages- Smurf, I hope your LA are able to get back to you with a strong possible once they get their queries sorted out   

Well, we have had a lovely, busy, overwhelming weekend  
Went to see some friends on Saturday and updated them on all what was going on. Went out for a meal and half way though the meal some champagne arrived   they had snuck off and ordered some to celebrate our news - I was very touched and burst into tears which set our friend's wife off!!  

And the shopping has continued..... never thought I'd EVER hear myself say this but.... I am all shopped out      - I must be unwell or something 

Am going through all sorts of emotions as well... was driving over my parents to pick up a parcel and starting thinking of LO and then almost started booing whilst driving along the road! What am I like!?!?!?

Also, need to think of a user name for LO to use on here...... any ideas ladies? 

xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Tarango

What lovely things have your purchased for you impending LO share with us I am interested to hear.

Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Tarango

Hello LP, Thank you for your kind words  

We have purchased- 

A cotbed (this wasn't supposed to be here until April but some how it was delivered last week  )
A pushchair (also, by default as it was on offer last weekend so rude to say no)

Baby monitor - I have had great fun with the monitor - baby part in the lounge with DH and parent bit with me in the kitchen...... DH is usually very good with technology but he was looking to push the button to reply on the baby side!    

A Gro-bag egg - I love this!! I have had it about a year and it is an egg that changes colour depending on the room temp...

Some bedding, ear thermometer, highchair, protective mat to go under highchair 
a 'glider' chair to go in the corner of the room so I can sit down when LO wakes in the night
changing mat, change bag, photo album to do intro book (even though he might be a bit young to use it just yet)
a lot of this has been bought as pressies
we have only bought 2 outfits, we are not sure about getting clothes until we see him or have up to date pic etc

Phew!!


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Tarango said:


> Hello LP, Thank you for your kind words
> 
> We have purchased-
> 
> A cotbed (this wasn't supposed to be here until April but some how it was delivered last week )
> A pushchair (also, by default as it was on offer last weekend so rude to say no)
> 
> Baby monitor - I have had great fun with the monitor - baby part in the lounge with DH and parent bit with me in the kitchen...... DH is usually very good with technology but he was looking to push the button to reply on the baby side!
> 
> A Gro-bag egg - I love this!! I have had it about a year and it is an egg that changes colour depending on the room temp...
> 
> Some bedding, ear thermometer, highchair, protective mat to go under highchair
> a 'glider' chair to go in the corner of the room so I can sit down when LO wakes in the night
> changing mat, change bag, photo album to do intro book (even though he might be a bit young to use it just yet)
> a lot of this has been bought as pressies
> we have only bought 2 outfits, we are not sure about getting clothes until we see him or have up to date pic etc
> 
> Phew!!


Oh some lovely items and so exciting how old is the LO if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Tarango

Hi LP,

he is 6 months old  

Very scary!!

xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

Tarango said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> he is 6 months old
> 
> Very scary!!
> 
> xx


Oh that is a lovely age we have a preference for a boy under 6 - however pref 3 -6 but would consider any age under 6 to be honest we are just trying to be realistic.


----------



## Tarango

I read somewhere that a lot of people request little girls so there are more boys available for adoption (to those who don't request girls or who have a preference!). I had a feeling we would have a boy - not sure if I thought it before reading the above!  

I think it is best to have an open mind - you and your DH might be the ideal family for a younger lad ... keep your chin up and it WILL happen (I went through some really down times througout this rocky road that is adoption)

xxx


----------



## Tarango

hello ladies, 

hope everyone is managing to stay dry - we have had major downpours and thunder and lightening - hhhhooooooooo  

well..... we have a panel date..... in April!!!   
it is starting to feel a bit real now........

 all goes well..... eekk!!


----------



## Tarango

it is official - I am a numpty.....  

I ordered a 'frieze' to go round the nursery wall and I swear I read '15m' and thought that would go round the wall no problem (didn't read the other measurements) but infact I got it all wrong and it was 15CM wide and only 3.something meters long.... so it didn't go that far       
I have ordered some more...... still, at least we got to see it was fab before covering the whole room in it!! 
It does looklovely though and the room is starting to take shape..... it all takes time though.....

DH & I have 2 days leave next week as it is the end of our leave year and it was a 'use it or loose it' type of thing so we are using it!
So it is going to be shopping for a car seat, some bits that 'jump out' and cuddly toy - we have to hand over a toy with our 'smell' on it (pleasant thought) so we thought we'd get a toy on our trip tomorrow....

We had our goddaughter overnight and tried out the baby monitor in her room .... all was well, she went off really quickly, no noise etc.... off we went to bed- fast asleep and then *SCREAM* comes through the monitor - I am usually a really light sleeper but this time I was sound asleep and I jumped up ready to go and see her but she had turned over and went back to sleep   Checked she was ok and then went back to sleep but was then on edge that she would call out again so am now shattered!!!

Have also started our intro book .... doesn't help that we are not the most creative but thank goodness for crafty places!!  

We are off out to the pub for tea tonight - whilst we still can and don't have to get up early tomorrow 

Take care travellers, enjoy your Sunday evening
xxx


----------



## Losing my grip

Hi Tarango,

Just read your diary whilst sat at desk at work and wanted to send my warm congrats and best wishes on your recent news! 
DH & I were approved in Jan this year and am currently waiting for a visit from our SW'er for an update on whats been happening. 
I am losing the plot with each day that goes by now, no idea how you managed to cope for the last year! 
Please be sure to keep us posted as it is really good to hear from other people in the same situation. I think it is very difficult for non adoptee's to have any idea on what we have/are/will go through!
Take care,

Emma x


----------



## Tarango

Hi Emma and fellow travellers

Thank you for your message, I know what you mean about finding the wait hard, I had some really bad days when I thought it would never happen   but then literally just before we were going to go away - voila! THE call came through  
I know it is hard during the 'wait', but it will happen! Hopefully when your SWer comes out to see you, she may have some news - even if it is letting you know there are children coming through the system etc... Is your LA part of a consortium? You could find out more information about how the consortium work?
How many children are you going for? Ages?
I also agree with you about those who have not gone through this process/ journey have no idea!!! I am forever being told - oooh the wait is so like being pregnant... erm really?   and that is just for starters!! Some People!!!

As for us - well things seem to have moved forward quite quickly.... we have had our panel date confirmed, our meeting with FC and medical adviser all penned in. The most exciting meeting of all has been pencilled in too - intro planning meeting!!    

We have been having fun and games getting a car seat - we religiously selected a seat, checked on the manufacturer's website that it was compatible with our car. Went to the store to get it 'fitted' just to make sure..... and when on the back seat of our car- the seatbelt is too short!!     and this was supposed to be tested by the manufacturer
We have decided to go with our car's own car seat... just need to know LOs weight so we can order it!

This morning, My mum and I braved the awful weather and went shopping. We hadn't even got out the car in the car park before my mum was off     She is soooo excited but became overwhelmed by us just talking about him!

We have got a few more bits and pieces for him - my mum has purchased a soft 'garden bag' themed soft toy with things to take out and put back in and she announces in the middle of the store that this Will teach him about the birds and the bees!!!!!   

I am going to invest in some of those 'tone you up' trainers so when we go walking (LO and I) I will be giving my   a good old work out too   

Anyways, enough of my warbling, have a very happy Easter, if you haven't got your special Easter bunny (or bunnies) yet I hope you get some news soon xxx

 

love 
T
xxx


----------



## Losing my grip

Hiya - Just a quick update as I am now back in work  
We are on the list for 1 child, 0 - 18months (or twins!!!!).
I know this is the most requested so will have to put in the wait. My ideal would be a child under 12months.
I am with Blackburn L.A. and they are part of North West consortium, Adoption 22. 
I believe that we should go onto UK waiting list after 3months so I will check on this on Friday.
It does frustrate me that our life is in someone else's hands and feel that people look for reasons why not to choose you as potential parents rather than why we should be chosen, I guess I am feeling a little negative today so hopefully our meeting might give me a boost. I will be giving up work when we adopt so each day I am here is a total drag - like counting down for your holidays!!!!!
Emma x


----------



## Tarango

I have just lost my very long post     it is just like being at work when that happens....    

Well hello again travellers - hope we are all enjoying the glorious sunshine... how lovely!!     

Emma, I hope you are well. Have you had your meeting with your SWer yet? Have you contacted the National Register to see if you have been added to it? They will be able to tell you (once you are up and running with them) how many times your details have been sent out and how many children's details have been sent to your SWer. Keep your chin up - just think that YOUR child/ren is out there somewhere and every day you are at work is one day less and one day closer to meeting them.  

As for us ..... well....... we finally have a car seat that fits!! Made DH go to work without the car today (he has had to catch the train so will not be popular as he doesn't travel well     )
Collected grandma-to-be and off we went to the car dealership   
When we got there, the lovely man had been practising putting the car seat in the showroom cars (they don't actually fit them) so he could show us what to do... thought my mum would   as she is so excited she could burst... but she held it together but driving home, she kept turning around to see the seat....   my mum is fab!!

I have officially lost the plot when it comes to numbers- take the car seat - when looking at the said car seats I could have sworn I read 8 (more than once) but in fact all along it was and always had been 9 .....   I am turning into my mother!!!    
DH has noticed I am losing the plot so must be bad!!  

We should find out soon what LO will be coming with so the next round of 'shopping' will recommence then... 
We were uming and ahhhing about whether or not to get a playpen for our dining room so he could be in there safe when I was in the kitchen.... we were watching a tv programme where the little girl's grandma was looking after her, put her on the counter in the kitchen turned around and the little girl had managed to pour boiling water over her foot... well DH immediately said - order the playpen we are not going to tempt fate and have an accident!!


have a fab weekend everyone  - hope the sun shines!!

xxx


----------



## superal

Love reading your up dates...so exciting and what a wonderful mum you have!!

Have you thought about getting a travel cot which doubles up as a play pen we did and found it came in very handy!!  

love Andrea
x


----------



## Losing my grip

Hiya - OMG!
The SW'er came today with some details of a child!
Wasn't expecting that at all.
Don't want to go into any details yet as have not even sat down with DH yet.
Not sure how I feel but I dont really feel "excited" and am thinking about another child which our SW'er mentioned a couple of weeks ago. This one is on hold at the moment but I do know we were in the short list for when the protection order is granted.
Will be having lots of chats over the weekend and hope to have come to a decision by Monday - if we are planning a yes then I definately want to see some photos before we confirm, as they tend not to show any until you have made a decision.
Will keep you posted.
xx


----------



## Tarango

Emma!!! how exciting! I hope you are managing to have some good chats with DH and decide whether you would like more info on your LO. 

As for us..... well, it all goes on!!
we have been doing jobs around the house (it is the royal 'we' - I 'supervise'      ) this weekend

LO's room is coming together - slowly!! 

We have been getting family to record their messages in the talking album and we have had some fun doing it!!     Everyone seems to hate their voice being recorded for some reason, so we had to keep making them do it - to be sure we got the best recording!!   we are mean!!
We are also going to do another book with a few more pictures and info in them as the tomy talking album only has 8 picture spaces. I have to say, we LOVE the talking album!!  

Thanks you Superal for your travel cot suggestion, but we have gone with a playpen-playpen as we are thinking we could 'pen off' the Christmas tree (only 8 months to go!!) and save it from LO and the cats   

Not long left at work (fingers crossed) - well not long if panel say a big fat yes!! Might be a bit longer if they say no!!! 

Anyway, best get on xxx


----------



## Losing my grip

Hiya - Me Again!

Can't sleep or concentrate on anything since our visit on Friday.
Had a chat with social workers boss today with some questions/information required on LO and even though she didnt tell me anything I came away feeling a lot calmer about things.
I know there is no rush to decide but can't stand things being so up in the air and want to move on in which ever way best suits everyone.
DH is the most relaxed and positive I have EVER known him to be which is frieky as he is usually the more reserved/negative one of the 2 of us.
Anyway just spent an hour looking a prams online - no idea where to start really but cant wait to go and do all that (even though it will be a mad rush/stress.
Anyhow back to work tomorrow - can't wait to tell em (just not yet!)
xx


----------



## Tarango

Hi Emma, 

At least you have spoken to the boss and have some sort of answers even though they didn't tell you much! Finger's crossed you will have all the information you need soon to be able to make a decision.  

As for us, well.... we have been to panel and they said YES!!
Panel was yesterday and I have posted an OMG pot and a big thank you for all your kind words.... managed not to   in panel which was good.
Panel was running majorly late, we saw the previous couple go in and come out and wait for their decision (they too were matching) and they got the thumbs up, the lady did burst in the room as she came out with handfuls of tissues  
So about 1/2 hour late in we goes... 12 people on the panel    and there were a lot from our approval panel last year and I recognised their faces - which for me is unheard of (I have walked straight past my cousin before because I didn't recognise/ see her!!   )
I think DH was wayyyyyyyy more nervous than I was which is unusual but lovely too
We had 5 questions which we answered well (I think) and then we were asked to leave the room and our SWErs stayed in. Also left with them was our ‘Tomy talking album’ – which I cannot recommend enough….we were even asked by the panel where we got it from!!
We were out the room for AGES a good 7 minutes and I was starting to get nervous then we heard laughing and we thought ‘ah they are looking at the talking album’ and then we were called back in…. and they gave their verdict.. Drum roll YES!!! 
It was then when they were all saying congratulations I could have burst into tears.

Afterwards we sat with our SWers and arranged the next bit… we meet him early next week!!!

Back in the car, I called my mum who cooed a lot! And then we called everyone else…
It is my mum’s birthday today so we got special permission to show her Spike’s photo (I have decided to call him Spike on here) and so we loaded it onto a digital photo frame that we got especially for this moment and took it over their house. My mum opened the door and burst into tears which then set me off.
My mum opened her ‘nanny’ card (have to say she abandoned our card!!) and then opened the pressie… DH then set it up and she was sat in front of it on her knees staring at it… only coming away when some other pics came up (of us!!!!!!).
My dad called later to say after my mum had (eventually) left the photo frame alone, he had a good look and said what a lovely lad he is – this is a major thing for my dad, as he usually prefers to be controversial so he must really like being granddad!!

Afterwards DH & I went out for a meal and some champagne and my mum went out with her cronies and told them she was going to be a ‘nanny’ and they all cheered!
My mum has already informed my dad he has to put up a swing and slide in their garden –which will be fun!


----------



## Cars

Tarango- I was     reading your post, i am so happy for you both, when do you get to meet your little one?? You must be so excited!! Hows the shopping going??

Cars xx


----------



## Losing my grip

Hi There - OMG I am sooooo jealous!!!!  
Great News on the panel - can you believe after everything we go through we have to sit in front of a room full of strangers - twice!? 
I am struggling to sleep at the moment so no idea how I will go on when the dates are set to meet our LO??
Well done for not crying. I cried in our approval panel but it was because we were discussing birth mums which is something which affected me in prep group too. 
Hope you don't mind me asking but is the 1st child you were offerred? 
Did you know straight away he was the one?
Do you have lots of information with regards to health & development as with the younger children/babies there are seemingly lots of uncertainties.
Wish you could send me a photo - I bet you love him already don't you?
Make sure you keep up upto date with introductions. Me & Dh will find this very scary as neither of us have much experience in the practical world of parenthood.
Might even have a little glass of vino now to celebrate for you.
Enjoy every minute!
xxxx


----------



## Camly

ahhh my good friend tarango!    brilliant post my sweet. im sooo excited for you all. looking forward to hearing all about 'spike'. fabby doooo!!!! x x x x x


----------



## Tarango

is how we feel at the moment...made even better as I finish work tomorrow until 2011!!!!!!!

Emma - will pm you

Camly  -      my lovely friend          for being in the garden xxxx

Evening all to all the lovely ladies here   I'm a big bag of love at the moment!

xxxx


----------



## rikschick

Hi T, 
I too had tears of happiness when I read your post earlier! Well done you!!!!!   

I am soooo delighted for you both and look forward to hearing every detail of when you first meet your darling son.   

Much love xxxx

P.S. My mum and dad would be exactly the same, bless them!


----------



## curvycat

although have been on here a while have only just read your diary 

I have so much to say! 

thank u so much for doing this 

Congrats 

and you made me cry!!! 

But before I get mad at u it was in a good way! The idea of your mum on her knees touched me so so much

Enjoy every second


----------



## dippy1

I just want to say thank you for sharing your journey with us. I have been reading quite a few over the last few days and it has given me a good insight to adoption.

We have been unlucky with IVF so far and are considering donor or adoption. I am so undecisive at the moment and change my mind constantly each day. We just want to be parents together so badly but the thought of waiting years is just too unbearable. My dp was adopted and I spent years in the care system so we do feel we both have a lot to offer a child. 

I start of reading your stories and the whole process seems such a nightmare that I do feel put off, then I hear were you are up to now and I cry tears of joy and it all seems worthwhile.

I cant wait to hear more news and look forward to reading how you get on. I wish you all the best.

Di x


----------



## peacelily

So...have you met him yet?!!!


----------



## Losing my grip

Yes we all want to know how the intros have been going
Please let us know!
Hope all is ok?
xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello travellers,

Just thought I’d update my diary now I am sat down for the first time in days!!!  
It is so hectic! (sign of things to come?!?!)

Well…we have met our boy!! He is lovely, so laid back, gorgeous and very, very cute!!  
Had the planning meeting and it is quite full on! A huge learning curve.  
FC’s are absolutely brilliant, we couldn’t ask for better. We will def keep in touch after intros have finished. They also have other children who are also lovely and they have def taken to us. It is so bitter sweet, knowing they are losing Spike staying with them and he is coming to us which, for us, is amazing. 

DH is completely smitten and it is soooooooo lovely to see… after so long waiting, all the ups and downs… this makes it all worthwhile … Mind you, he hasn’t done a nappy yet!!!  

The Tomy ‘talking book’ is now a millstone around our necks!! Spike loves it, but we think he is the only one (us included!). The other children are word perfect in it and don’t think the FCs will miss it when it goes!! The children keep going to it and ‘playing’ it…. Is there no worse sound than your own voice reverberating around the room?!?!?!?!?!?!!? LOL

We have taken loads of pictures and have forwarded them to our parents, we are waiting for my mum to call to add them on to the digital photo frame… which by the way she is on her second frame!! The first one wasn’t very good and made the pictures really dark but we exchanged it for another one and it is amazing!! Spike is sooo clear! 
My mum is also ‘testing the water’ about meeting Spike – I think she is about to explode with excitement, anticipation and just pure joy! My dad is not far behind!

Spike is sooo laid back, he doesn’t cry unless he is hungry… if the bib goes on and the bottle/ bowl doesn’t follow at 100mph he doesn’t like it! We were out with him this morning and FC dad gave us his bottle ‘just in case’ …. Well….. good job we had it cos when he decides he is hungry… he’s hungry!!! He ate loads last night and then again this morning! That's my boy!!!

This is sooooo amazing!!!


----------



## Camly

awww, fantastic.  u know that im sooo very very happy for you both.    lovely news.  he sounds perfect!  x x x x


----------



## wynnster

Lovely to read your diary hunny  

Spike sounds fab. welcome to motherhood


----------



## superal

ahhhh how lovely little tear in my eye when I read all your news...........I love hearing about your son...spike and how you are getting on BUT I think your MUM has become a star as well!!!  I think she is amazing!

Enjoy every minute....hope intros are not to long for you.................its nice the FCS are so lovely to it makes a huge difference!!

Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay

aw Tarangop, such a fab post, i'm sure it has all of us who've been there welling up, its SUCH a special time

you made me think back to our intros and my mum, she really was fit to burst, she just about burnt out her computer screen staring at the pics i was sending through each day of intros. when they finally met a few days after placement day it was just the amazing moment..we met in our local park, she and my sis walked down the path crying their eyes out setting their eyes on her for real for the very first time, my mum clutching a little windmill...the picture will be etched in my brain forever...the moment grandma and new grandaughter touched hands for the very first time as the windmill was passed over, god i cry every time i think of it, magical 

enjoy enjoy enjoy!!

kj x


----------



## Losing my grip

Hi T,

This is just amazing hearing your experiences with such an important & personal time.
Sounds like you are taking to it like a duck to water - soon be full time. When is he coming home forever?
Having our meeting with L.O.'s SW later so hope that it goes ok but am not too worried.
Enjoy your week,

xx


----------



## Cars

Oh, thats amazing, it makes it all so worthwhile i bet


----------



## Suzie

Awe lovely reading your update  few tears here 
I have a little foster newborn with me at the moment who is going to be matched in July and I will have to say goodbye to him having had him since his birth and I am looking forward to him meeting his new mummy and daddy, he will be about the same age as your little one 

enjoy the rest of ute intros and try and get lots of rest 
x


----------



## rikschick

How amazing! Spike just sounds so perfect    

Tears here too....

Looking forward to hearing lots more! 

Much love and so happy for you all xxxxx


----------



## Tarango

Hi there!

Thank you all for your lovely messages, I read them to DH and we really appreciate you all taking the time to add your comments!  


Suzie, we know how hard it’ll be for our FC’s to say goodbye to Spike, they have said to us that when we collect him for the last time just to go and not to worry about them – well, I will worry!!! We are going to keep in touch and whilst Spike is still getting used to us, we will communicate by email until he is ready to see them again in the flesh. 

Hi Keemjay, I love your story of how your DD met her grandma and auntie, brought   to my eyes. My mum was saying about walking along the road and ‘looking’ at Spike but our SWer said it was ok for them to come to the house – the look on my parent’s faces when they first saw Spike was FAB!! 

Superal – my mum is sooo lovely, I am thinking of starting a thread with things she says!! She has come out with classics!! One time she decided she needed a new serving jug for Sunday lunch and went on line and googled ‘big jugs’ and had a shock at what the search produced!!!      

Coooeeeee Camly  

Hello to everyone else xxx   

Well Intros continue!
Spike is starting to recognise us when we go and see him first thing and is ok to come to us. He has played us up a bit around going down for his daily nap – FC said he usually protests and it could take 10 minutes or so for him to go off… well today, after 25 minutes he finally gave up and had a power nap!

DH has changed his first nappy!! It was only a ‘wet’ one ... and we have had exploding nappies!!     
Yesterday, we had to pop him into the bath earlier than expected as the little rascal had let it all go!! We had just given him his tea, and letting things settle and Spike was still sat in his high chair.. DH said ‘euu I think he has peppeyd’ … OMG we had to open the door so we could breathe!!! I took him upstairs and he had completely filled his nappy (he’d def been saving that one up!!!)… the smell trail was all over the house!!

Today Spike had dropped his lunch and the nappy did not contain it and it was EVERYWHERE!!! DH ended up taking over ‘don’t worry I’ll sort it out’ … and as I was sorting out his bath Spike wee’d over daddy!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!    

My mum and dad have met him, they came over yesterday and sat with him. Our SWer told us, my folks could meet him but not to hold him etc and we have stuck to that, hard as it was not to hand him over. 
When my mum saw him she started to cry and DH said jokingly not to cry in front of Spike and my mum went off!!  My dad took loads of photos too, every time he stopped, my mum said ‘don’t stop! don’t stop!’ and the poor man had to snap away for ages!!

We are now thinking of changing our car, as although we have a nice sized car, it is not very practical. This has now become DH’s new obsession – car hunting… we only talked about the possibility last night !!!   

We are loving intros but they are very intense and are for the whole day. We have seen in the last day or so, Spike has become more attached to us, which is the best feeling in the world!!


love 
T
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Tarango - your mum sounds like such a support and it is so lovely to hear how excited she is!  Sounds like Spike is testing Mummy and Daddy with his nappies!  All such great stuff to hear.  I cannot wait to be in your position! xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello everyone  

well....... he's home!!!!!     

currently having a nap in his new cot so we have peace   

Very emotional time leaving the FC's - they are so lovely and were upset when he went which set me off    
DH had Spike and our SWer said to take him to the car, I gave the FCs hugs, all in tears!

Got Spike home and once we had a cup of tea, we felt better.      though!

It is nice not to have to take him back to the FCs and have him 'test' us..... usually on sleep when he doesn't want to go to sleep    but we'll get there..... oh, and the nappies      

We are going to see great grandma and the grandparents (nanny and granddad) tomorrow so they can have a cuddle

We are loving it!!!!

xxxx


----------



## superal

Congratulations that spike is home with you......now the fun really begins!!!!!!

It is very emotional leaving the FCS......maybe tonight when he is tucked up in his cot just give them a bell to tell them everything is fine.......I am sure they will love the reassurance from you.....we did with this with both of ours and both FCS really appreciated.

Enjoy tomorrow.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## wynnster

Congratulations on having your son home  

Enjoy every minute  

xxxxx


----------



## Camly

loving it.  u know what i think about ur baby son - fabby do!!

enjoy every moment of it...well mayb not the nappies  

lots o love camly and family x x x x xx x


----------



## Suzie

superal said:


> It is very emotional leaving the FCS......maybe tonight when he is tucked up in his cot just give them a bell to tell them everything is fine.......I am sure they will love the reassurance from you.....we did with this with both of ours and both FCS really appreciated.


  that is a lovely thoughtful thing to do 

So glad he is home with you  Enjoy

xx


----------



## mollyk

Congratulations on having your precious son home. Enjoy every moment as they grow so, so fast!!!!

Congrats again.xxxx


----------



## Angels4Me

wow......BIG CONGRATULATIONS X


----------



## ❣Audrey

How fantastic that he is home with you!   xxx


----------



## Tarango

hello, 

I thought I'd do a quick update as Spike is having a morning nap  

Thank you all once again for your lovely words, we are really enjoying having him home, it feels like he has always been here!!  

We have noticed that Spike is developing loads! When we first met him, he was not able to sit up unaided but now for a short while he can and also his teeth - OUCH!!! He is one teething boy!!   

We have borrowed a friend's son's seat to help him sit up and also a ring to sit in - both these he loves!!!

SW has visited and all is well, we have registered Spike with our GP so life is ticking along lovely!

One thing we have noticed is our car, hich we thought was a 'family' car is not! it is really impractical and Spike risks knocking his head on the door frame everytime we out him in his car seat... so we have decided to change it in the next few months
very exciting!

xxx


----------



## Camly

aww, happy days my friend    love hearing all about ur son x x x x


----------



## ❣Audrey

fantastic stuff . xxx


----------



## Tarango

and today's topic is .... nappies....      

before Spike came home, DH & I were ralatively inexperienced with in the world of nappies and nappy changing... DH had never changed a nappy and I had only changed our goddaughter's anppy when she stayed over (although, my first ever nappy was a wiffy one    ) but since Spike has been home, we are now experts!

DH does change nappies but seems to want a parade    as a thank you every time he changes his son's    - men!!    
Due to careful planning on my part    DH ended up changing 4 out of the 5 wiffy nappies one day - to clarify, Spike had a bit of an upset tummy, he is not that regular (thank goodness!!!   )

Spike has also been in a shopping trolley and been wheeled around ASDA, with all the ASDA ladies coming over for a cooo - so much for not talking to strangers! Spike is ever so good in the trolley, he sits still and holds on... I did have to rescue the chain thingy that joins the trolleys together from him as he was about to put it in his mouth    

We are going on a family outing on Saturday .... test driving a car!! Spike will be travelling in his car seat and be transferred from one car to the other - we need to check this car is suitable before shelling out £££££'s!!!

We are getting into a routine now DH has returned to work, DH gets spike up (changes nappy) whilst I get my boy's breakfasts (both of them), DH then gives Spike his breakfast then gets ready for work. He then takes over when he comes home and gives Spike his final bottle and puts him to bed. 
We have discovered Spike does not drink his milk if 'In the night garden' is on (6.20 on CBeebies    ) so we have Sky+'d a couple of episodes and he watches them after his bottle... he is such a tinker!!

For those of you who are just starting out or are waiting for the child/ren - don't give up !! 
This is soooooooo worth it... I am still dreaming and cannot believe we have our boy home (currently asleep - marvellous!!)

we are so blessed      to everyone
I am a big bag of love     

love 
T
xx


----------



## Camly

one word - tears!!!! of happiness for u    

brill!!! x x x


----------



## Tarango

afternoon   

Well, Spike has bought daddy a new car     we only went out to have a look and test drive one and now we have one on order!!!      we are so naughty! But it is lovely, and much better for our 'family'   

My parents don't drive so we take them places and the new car will be better form them too - so a winner all round!

xxxx


----------



## Cars

I love following your story!! How is spike settling in??


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw congratulations on the new car!!!  xxx


----------



## Tarango

Evening ladies,  

Spike continues to settle in so well, he is becoming very affectionate towards us and throws his arms around us to give us hugs and is starting to copy our kisses although he is like a great big suction cup!   

He is very chatty and is developing so quickly! When we first met him, he could not sit up by himself but now he is able to sit up by himself for periods of time.  

DH is back to work but is taking a couple of days holiday each week for the next few weeks so was home today. Spike loves him and vice versa! We met one of my friends and her daughter yesterday and she commented on how smitten DH is! He was fussing over Spike whilst we were there!   

Have I said why we are calling him Spike? When we get Spike up in the morning, his hair is all on end and 'spikey' so we decided to call him Spike! Sooo cute! 

DH was in a bit of shock after purchasing the car - I am soooooo excited but DH has taken a few days to come round from spending sooo much money!   

The routine continues to evolve, we are so grateful to the FCs for getting him into such a good routine and it is slowly changing ever so slightly. Spike is ready for 3 solid meals per day and also going on to semi lumpy mush. He is reluctant to 'chew' so we are working on that and also is used to jars of food and we are slowly introducing home made mush.  

The change in his diet (input) is having an effect on his 'output' if you know what I mean!! We have learnt that having him sit in his baby walker after his meal lets gravity help with the 'output'!!!    

One area where we have to work on is bath time. When we put Spike into the bath, he would work himself up in to such a tizzy, we couldn't keep him in the bath for long. We have purchased a bath seat for him and wow! What a transformation! He LOVES bath time!! Well, until he pulls the plug and lets the water out and then gets cold!

Anyhow, I babble. 
Big hugs to you all 
Until next time xxx


----------



## jessabella

i love it..babble on!!!


----------



## Losing my grip

Hi T, Loving it!
Dont stop posting, gives me some hope that it will be us soon & need all the tips we can get.
Such a shame we are unable to shares names & photos as would love to see him!
Emma x


----------



## Tarango

hello everyone   

We are having 'quiet' time so thought I'd do a quick update... Spike continues to settle in, he has been into daddy's office again this week. We were not planning on going in but someone summonsed their lunch!!     so we dutifully went in, think it was an excuse to see Spike    .

Spike has discovered blowing bubbles and raspberries... which is fine UNTIL he has a mouthful of food and I am sat opposite him!!      It is lovely to hear him babble away then *raspberry* *bubbles* *raspberry* REALLY LOUDLY!!!      

My mum - aka - Nanny is like Tigger and all bouncy whenever she is within 500m of Spike!!    
We popped over to drop somehting off the other day and she was like Linford Christie sprinting out the front door and into the back seat to see 'her little man' ... well her 'little man' was not in the best of moods but she still got a grin... he probably couldn't believe Nanny could move so fast!!      I'm sure she would have done a few hurdles if there were some en route!
We are going to pop over again tomorrow and prob stay for a cup of tea (me not Spike!) so Nanny can have her 'fix' of her 'little man' .... I think she could love him just as much if not more than DH & I ...

Bath time continues to be great .. until we have to get him out .. then the tears come     
DH took him out the bath last time and he felt awful when Spike wouldn't calm down so I had to moisturise Spike then hand him back to daddy. 
Daddy hates going to work and missing out on Spike so when he comes home, Daddy is all Spikes! It is lovely to see him with his son, I don't think I could love either of them any more than I do    

I am contemplating when to join a 'group' ... baby group not a musical one!!     
Part of me would like to get Spike integrated but another paart of me would like to have him to my self for a bit longer... I am probably going to sign us up for some things towards the end of MAy when he would have been home for about a month... there! decision made!!

No news on the new car, DH is off on Friday so could have a word with the garage then.... I want to know when it'll be here!!!!!!!!! 

Best go, my boy is 'singing' 
xxxx


----------



## jessabella

ohhh sounds lovely...so why does Spike cry from the bath..does he love it so much!!! I love hearing about DH and his new found father relationship...love it love it...cant wait to see my big man as a father..
ps..what type of car did you end of getting..I dont think I remember you mentioning it!


----------



## Angels4Me

Have to say tarangoland, you had me in fits about ya mum doing a linford christie to the car to see spike....you've fab sense of humour


----------



## Tarango

Hello fellow travellers  

Can't believe Spike will have been home 3 weeks tomorrow! Where has the time gone?? On one hand, it feels like he has always been here but on the other it feels like no time at all and he isn't staying with us and someone is going to come and take him away.
Work feels like a distant dream, and I don't miss it one bit! We are going to go into my work this week to say 'hello', I have already said we will not be playing 'pass the baby' as Spike needs to be with me. Much as I like the people I work with, if I hadn't said beforehand he isn't going to be passed around then some people may get a it upset, but if one person has a 'go' then they all will want a 'go'!!   

Spike is growing so fast! When we met him (a month ago!) he was only starting to roll over on one side but wasn't able to roll on the other. Well, he can roll to wherever he needs to be (usually in the direction of the remote or telephone handset!) and also spends some time in his baby walker and he can now propel himself forward in this - he is currently wearing 2 tracks on the carpet where he scoots forward and gets pulled back many, many times!   
He is also babbling away and chatters along to the music and 'Mickey Mouse Club House' songs&#8230; oh yes also the blowing bubbles/ raspberries, which is a precursor to speaking I have been told!!   

He is also 'swimming' on the carpet - so don't think it'll be long before he is crawling and things will be being moved out of his reach!  

DH continues to make me love him more and more. He is so good with Spike and they absolutely adore each other. He is happy to change his nappy (even the not so pleasant ones   ). Mind you, I will have to watch them in a few years as think they might gang up on me and cause lots of mischief!!   
Our journey to become a family has taken 5 years, during this time we got used to it being the 2 of us and I worried how having a little one would change 'us' &#8230; well, I can honestly say it was the best thing we have ever done. Our relationship was strong before and now, well, it has got stronger and happier. We are both chilled out (DH is always chilled out!!) and enjoy and appreciate our time together after Spike has gone to bed.   

Spike continues to be mesmerised by our 2 cats. We have a girl cat and a boy cat. The girl cat is a bit grumpy but has really surprised us by being 'nanny' to Spike; she lies down near him and follows him everywhere! 
Our boy cat is getting better but is scared of Spike so stays out of the way mainly.

After 3 weeks of being a mum, I want number 2!!!!!
And dare I say it but DH isn't protesting if I say that either&#8230;
Might not be saying that when Spike hits 'toddler-time'!!!    

Until next time, take care of yourselves and each other xxxxx


----------



## Cars

Oh I love checking every day to see your updates!!! You give us all such hope! Spike sounds like a wee angel and I am so happy for you both xxx


----------



## Tarango

Proud Mummy Moment     

Health Visitor has been and our boy is THRIVING!!!! Hurrah!!!!

Also had a review and all is well there too    

We went into my work the other day and everyone loved him (naturally!     ) 
I had emailed ahead to say we would not be playing pass the baby and everyone respected my wishes - although my friend did have a cheeky hold whilst I opened our (Spike's ) pressie ... it was lovely to see everyone but on the other hand it was weirdly strange being there ... I never thought I would feel like that   
Spike didn't have his 9am nap so I was expecting him to be a bit grumpy/ grisly but he was on top form (he will be on the stage when he is older) - he was holding court and had a captivated audience!!    

Our next door neighbours LOVE Spike, they confessed they had been 'nosing' at our stuff - seeing me with the push chair, seeing baby stuff on the washing line, DH with nappy sacks, car seat permanently in the car etc - well, yesterday Spike and I were emptying the car (V.hard to do with child clamped on your hip) and hubby of next door was there, then he was gone and appeared next door wife and she asked if Spike was ours etc, etc, I went over and said we were adopting him etc and she cooed at him, told me off for keeping it quiet    and we had a quick chat then Spike and I came inside. A bit later on, we had a knock at the door and it was next door, her daughter and her mum     they gave us a card and some flowers and had another coo over Spike (who was looking ultra cute in his pjyamas). It was a really nice memeont    

Another load of neighbours caught me at the icecream van the other night so practically all our neighbours know Spike is home      

We popped into see my mum and dad this morning, Spike had just woken up so 'Nanny' was jabbering and cooing at him but not really getting a reaction, then Spike spots my dad who is just sat there and he just said 'hello' to Spike - cue the biggest grin! Nanny was not impressed!!!!      

Wish us luck... it is bath night tonight     

xxxxx


----------



## Losing my grip

Hi T - Sounds like you are having a fab time being mummy! 
I keep wondering what it will be like when first out and about with your little one, like popping into the local butchers or out with dog & pram.
A couple who we met who adopted 3years ago sent some cards round to their neighbours with a photo of the children on introducing them to their new neighbours which they said worked really well.
Does it feel real yet or do you feel like you are just playing at it?

A quick update from me....started a new job yesterday (at the same company) which I feel very mixed about as my head is not in new job mode. Well less than an hour in and DH is on the phone telling me he has an email from our SW'er asking to come and see us!    
She is coming on Friday to discuss a potential child for us.
I feel really scared as with the 1st one there wasnt the pressure to say yes like there is now. I really hope that this is the one and it gives me a positive feeling.  
Keep your fingers crossed for me.
xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hiya, 

congratulations on your new job, typical SWer calls in your first week!    
Fingers crossed it all goes well Friday      

I love being a mum! Spike and I have been into DH's office and people have said how relaxed and genuinely happy DH & I are! It is such a fantastic feeling and just doing day to day things with Spike (and sometimes DH) is just brilliant - I really hope your SW visit Friday goes well and you will be experiencing all this soon - keep me updated!

xxxxx


----------



## Tarango

hello Fellow Travellers   

I thought I'd update my diary with some of our antics...

We have been on a weekend visit to the in-laws. Spike was ok, bit out of sorts, journey usually takes 3 hours but there was loads of traffic and it took 4.5!!     Spike was really good in the car until the last 40 minutes (we did have a stop or 2)
We got to the in-laws and it wasn't too far from his bedtime but he had time to take in his surroundings and see the family.
We have learnt a lot from this trip namely - 
1) NEVER FORGET your son's favourite toy (we did     )
2) Get your son used to the travel cot before going away.

Also couldn't believe how much I stressed about getting everything together that I/we forgot the most important thing of Spike's bedtime toy!!
Faced with all the above, Spike did brilliantly! But it was nice to be back at home    and we don't have any inclinations to go on holiday any time soon ... 

Nanny decided she was missing Spike so has spent alot of the last week here with my dad in tow ... which is fine as they don't get in the way or anything and Spike likes them    especially granddad - I don't think Spike has seen anything quite like granddad before!!      

Spike has been a bit of a tinker when it comes to eating food, he is on semi-lumpy goo but he has decided he doesn't want lumps any more (he has previously been munching them quite happily)     so it has been a battle of wills during mealtimes where it can take up to an hour   . It is slowly getting better, I am doing my best not to make it a battle and do give him a yummy pudding which surprisingly goes down without a fuss!!    

We have the bath upset all sorted out aswell, it appears Spike doesn't like the bathroom floor where we would wrap him in his towel before moving into his bedroom. So now we whisk him out the bath, plop him on the floor wrap him up at 100mph and then zoom into the nursery... he also keeps hold of one of his ducks   
Peace has been resumed   

well I'd best get on... before we got Spike, I had no idea how little time I would have to do things, not anything extravagant like straightening my hair (if only there was time for such things    ) but things like housework - not that I am a clean freak but there are times when I look around and see what needs doing and would really like to do some!

anyhows, I really am off now, take care fellow travellers    

love
T
xx


----------



## Camly

good morning my sweet

ohhh how familiar ur life sounds    the things that we used to take for granted - hair, make up, deciding what to wear etc are days which will hopefully return!    hahahahaaaaaa  my life consists of putting on same boring clothes as they hide the dirt, etc. happy days.  glad u had a nice time away, always nice to get back to normal tho isnt it?

hope ur all enjoying ur weekend. take it easy x x x x


----------



## Tarango

helloooooooooo

Where does the time go One minute I am at work stuck in the 'wait' the next, Spike has been home 2 months and life before him all forgotten!

Well, Spike continues to attach to us and does get separation anxiety when I leave him (which although he gets upset, it is really nice to know he is bonding).

We have not made it to any groups yet (will try next week) but we have been swimming! Am loving the 'swim nappies' and Spike's shorts - they are just too cute! We have been twice, once in the baby pool where he was too interested in following the other babies around and seeing what they were up to rather than do anything himself in the water    
the second time, I got the times wrong and we ended up in the 'big' pool       cue my son having a big nose at the school children having lessons!!     
The changing rooms have 'family' cubicles where there is a changing 'ledge' where he can be strapped to (would like one at home) and also a chair attached to the wall where he also gets strapped in when I get changed.... fabulous!!

We have also met Birth Mum. It was a really positive meeting and I liked her. We have got a few photos etc for when he is older and to go into his lifestory book.

Still no news on the new car          not liking the 'wait' ... grrrrrr

Spike continues to grow like mad too.... he likes standing up so am thinking he may not crawl but go straight into walking... which I don't want as I want him to be non-mobile for as long as possible!!!      

We have booked a holiday..... for next year !!!     This is a complete change as we usually do a 'pack and dash' holiday ... but we are staying in the UK and are taking my parents (but not under the same roof... said a big NO to that!!!) Well, I say we are taking my parents, the new car needs to be here for that to be at all possible!!! It may be here by next year!!!       

Meal times are better and so is bath time - Spike no longer cries when he comes out of the water and feeding him takes half the time it did ... so all in all, life is great!!

Have a great weekend 

love
T & Spike xxxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello fellow travellers, I hope life is treating you all well. Life in Tarangoland is just fantastic!    

I thought I'd give a bit of an update on what has been happening with us &#8230; Spike is now 9 months old and has been home almost 3 months (where has the time gone).     

Well, the biggest thing so far is that Spike is now mobile, he has started to crawl!   
Albeit 'commando' style (on his arms and legs follow) but he is speedy!

He has had 2 haircuts, his hair is sooooooo thick! On the second haircut, he started to fall asleep, which the hairdresser said was a first for her as usually they are screaming the place down and trying to run away. Our little Spike sat really well on daddy's lap and kept turning his head to see what was going on!

I am now the proud owner of a 'Chelsea Tractor'!!! We didn't go for the new one as we had problems with the garage so have changed both cars instead! Spike prefers the new cars   

We have been swimming; Spike now floats in the water (with us holding him under his arms). We haven't been for a few weeks as after one swimming trip, I ended up with 2 colonies of Verrucas on my feet- very painful!    
But we have bazuka'd said colonies and we are going again next week - and taking 'nanny' with us, which should be fun as she hasn't been near a swimming pool since 1985!   
We had to go and purchase a new cozzie for her and Spike managed to dial a different department in the store whilst we were waiting for nanny to try on the swimsuits&#8230; rather embarrassing!!   
We will also be wearing flip-flops to the poolside from now on &#8230;

Spike and I have also entered into 'baby group' territory - so far we have been to 2 different ones (one we go weekly to, the other we have only been once but that was last week). The first one we went to, Spike has a little friend and they play together and only occasionally hit each other (not on purpose). The second group is for slightly older babies/ children and is VERY clicky   &#8230; we walked in and said a 'hello' to the 'ladies' who completely ignored us! I'm sure they are very nice people but it was really hard to go to a new group and then to be completely ignored!!! Never mind, we will be persevering!!!   

Anyhow, my mobile baby is calling   

Take care 

Love
T
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

So lovely to hear all is well and Spike is settling in so well!  Hope Nanny was able to teleport from 1985 to now with the swimming! xxx


----------



## Tarango

my boy said 'mumumumumumum' for the first time today!!!!!!!!!

soooooo happy!!!
     

also got the 'ok' to put in paperwork to court - hurrah!!!


----------



## Camly

WOW!!! gorgeous news my sweet      x x x x x


----------



## ❣Audrey

awwwwwww xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello fellow A-road travellers

I hope this finds you all well. 
I thought I'd add another entry into my diary and update how life is in Tarangoland.

We have submitted our application to the court to make Spike a Tarango forever and are just waiting to hear back. Our Swer collected our form and took it back with her to put their reports etc together ready to submit.
It is very exciting to know we are on the home straight but - strange as it seems, I will miss our Swers!! 

As soon as we are able to, we are def going for #2!! Spike has to be 2 before we can apply and as soon as he is 2 we will be applying!!

Spike has had 'bad' nappies for well over 2 months! We have been back to the doctors many, many times and currently, he has been diagnosed as temporarily lactose intolerant &#8230; so he is on a 'bland' diet (very hard with a boy who loves his food!!) and also soya based formula. Things have improved slightly and we are hopefully they will continue &#8230; otherwise it'll be another trip to the doctors!

We are organising his birthday party, and somehow I am doing the cake!! Argh! Never organised something like this before! All the family is coming over and are very excited! I can't wait to be honest!

I have been teaching Spike to do 'high 5's' and Eskimo kisses- which he loves! He is coming along so well and growing so fast!
We have found a lovely playgroup and have left the clicky group - never to return!

All in all, life is great! 

xxxx


----------



## Cars

Tarango, love your posts, gives us all hope, he sounds like a wee angel x


----------



## Tarango

Good evening    

Where has time gone? Can you believe it has been well over 6  weeks since I last updated my diary   
Such a lot has happened …  

Spike’s paperwork has been submitted to court and we are  waiting for our date with the judge (!)
Spike has had his first birthday and had a party (I made the  mistake of making the cake – never again!!). He loved having a good old play  and socialise with the kiddies and adults. I did read that you should keep it  small and intimate for their first birthday – well I tried to keep it small but  it kind of morphed into over 20 people here!   
We did a piñata (went to ASDA and  got a ‘giraffe’ but it didn’t look like a giraffe – didn’t want to whack  anything that looked like a ‘real’ animal) Spike stayed inside when we did it as  he didn’t like the bashing until the giraffe’s face fell off then he liked it!
He likes to point at things and his current fave ‘point’ is  at the light – any light, anywhere. If you say ‘where is the light?’ the head  goes back and the finger gets pointed!!!      
He also points out our 2 cats, when we say to him, where is  X? He will do a dramatic ‘look’ and then extend the finger and point! 
He is a very affectionate, loving   , smiley boy    (I think he is  now a toddler – eeek!   ). he gives ‘kisses’    to DH & I (but not to anyone else  at the moment).
We went to see my friend who had a baby a few weeks ago,  Spike was happily playing by my feet as I was handed the new baby. Spike  ‘clocked’ me holding new baby and decided he was jealous  and tried to climb on  my lap and burst into tears when he couldn’t – new baby had to go back to mum  v.quickly and then Spike had to have a cuddle and he didn’t move off after  that!! Although it wasn’t very nice to see him upset, it made me feel all  lovely as it shows he is attached to me/us.   
He has had his 12-month health check and all is well, he is  very tall and is meeting his milestones. He has a huge fan base at the health  visitor clinic! He is more than happy to remove his nappy and be weighed and  then parade around in all his glory!! 

We have changed his car seat over and he is now forward  facing. I have the best picture on my phone when Spike sat in his chair for the  first time – priceless! 

The BIG news is that today Spike took his first steps        and DH  was home to see it too! I could burst with pride! He managed about 5 steps  before it was time for bed…. Can’t wait for tomorrow as we are going to video  him.
The ‘frieze’ in Spike’s room has been removed from by his  cot – a note for those still to decorate – don’t put a self-sticking frieze  anywhere near the cot where little hands can have a game pulling it off the  wall!    

We have been away to our friends once more and this time  Spike didn’t get me up at 5 but he went through until 7.15!!! Hurrah! (I said  ‘me’ as DH was miraculously ‘asleep’ at this point ….     

Well, I’d better sign off or I will be going on all night  about my gorgeous boy – he is the best thing ever and we are so, so lucky and  he is the cutest thing ever.
love
T
xxx


----------



## Tarango

Evening Travellers 


Just a quick one to say we are going to have the best Christmas present EVER - Spike will be a Tarango before Christmas!!!! 


               


after 3 years and nearly 2 months from when we made our initial enquiry, our little boy will be official         


brilliant!


----------



## Losing my grip

Hi T,
Great news!
All seems to be going very well and Spike seems to be a clever little boy.  
Just a quick update from here - as I dont have time these days!
We became 3 when our DS moved in on 2nd August.
We too have sent off our paperwork and look forward to him being officially ours.
Not had much time with him yet and are already having to make the scary decision whether to take on his little brother who is only 3months old - will be about 6months if we do go ahead. 
OMG!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Tarango

Hi LMG & fellow travellers 



LMG - wow it is all go for you! I wouldn't think twice about having Spike's sibling if one pops up!But you have to do what is right for you and your family - very exciting though!!!


We bought Spike's first pair of shoes today and they went down a treat, he was ok having his feet measured and tried on 2 pairs of shoes. He then went for a walk in both of them and we chose the blue pair (the others were brown). Spike loved them so much he ran out of the shop in them before we had a chance to pay for them! (DH and Nanny were close behind him as he went!) - guess who had to stay behind and pay!!    As a little momento of his first shoes, the shop took a picture and we have a little certificate with his name, date and shoe size on it (with his picture). We will be keeping it in his memory box for when he is older!


anyhow, have a good evening 


love
T
xxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello everyone, 

I hope you have all had a good Christmas and New Year. Can you believe it is 2011 already    
I thought I’d update our diary and say how our first  Christmas as a family went… this may take a while so I hope you are sitting comfortably!     

I’ll go back to before Christmas, we were due to go to Court  to make Spike a Tarango but the Court very kindly messed it all up so we are  now booked in for January. To say I was gutted was an understatement and took a  while to calm down … I am calm now.       

And so on to the build up to Christmas … we put the tree up  on the 17th December (it is not a ‘real’ tree). This is the first  time we have put a tree up in about 6 years (apart from when we had to put one  up for our first SWer visit when we only had enough decorations for half a tree  so the SWer had to sit that side!!   ). We haven’t bothered previously as our cat  took it as a personal challenge to climb up it and use it as an indoor climbing frame!  (this is also the reason why we only had a few decs left when the SWer came as  he had smashed the others).
Spike wasn’t sure to begin with but was soon walking round  the room with ‘clumps’ of tree in each hand.    
The tree was duly decorated and put behind the opened up  playpen which is a baby-barrier … and then the fun began it became a challenge  for both the cat and boy on who could get to it first! It was sooooo stressful even  with the barrier up!     

After the tree was baby/animal proofed Spike moved on to  trying to get the presents under the tree… can you tell it was quite stressful!  LOL Well the cheeky monkey was able to get his arm through the gap in the  playpen and rrrrriiiiiip! 

Spike has also had his induction to nursery ready to start n a few weeks, where has the time gone? This is ready for when I go back to work  – boooooooo!!! He loved nursery. The only downside was that he picked up a bug  there and has been suffering with the cold/fluey type bug since. He really  wasn’t well. 
We had 2 nights when he was up ALL night – this might not  sound too bad but as he normally loves his sleep and goes for around 12 hours,  it was a killer. Poor little mite didn’t know what to do with himself and  couldn’t settle down to sleep. The second night he was laid on me and managed  to get a couple of hours (I didn’t). 
He was having both Calpol and baby Ibuprofen alternatively  but this was not working so off to the doctors we went. We were seeing a doctor  we haven’t seen before (I have years ago but not since Spike came home) and the  first thing he said was ‘ congratulations mummy, he looks like he was worth the  wait’ … such a lovely thing to say! Anyhow, Spike had an ear infection so was  given anti-biotics and some advice on how to get him to sleep. 

Since then Spike has had a relapse and both DH & I have  gone down with it but we are getting there. 

Back on to Christmas…. As we were ‘hosting’ Christmas I was  in full flow of preparing things so in the week before Christmas my parent’s  were with us a fair bit so I could get on with preparations. I made mince pies,  apple pies and sausage rolls as well as preparing the potatoes, turkey and veg  ready for the ‘big’ day. 
Spike is 14 months old so although he is bright as a button,  he has not really got into the ‘Christmas spirit’ yet, he was going to be a  shepherd in the playgroup nativity but he had caught his bug by then and it was  the day after his 2 nights of no sleep so wasn’t really well enough to  participate – realising he wouldn’t be going was a really sad moment.    

And so onto Christmas Day, DH & I woke up at 8.15 and  had to wake Spike up!!    
We went downstairs to open our presents (8 each for DH &  I and around 30 for Spike!!). As it was something completely different and not  part of his usual routine, Spike got a bit overwhelmed so we had to take a  break and go back to opening the presents a bit later.
The rest of the day itself went really well, all the food  was eaten, drink drunk, people entertained … So it looks like the baton of  hosting Christmas has now passed to us it would seem! 

Boxing Day we went to visit DH’s family and that too was  lovely, apart from all 3 of us still being under the weather.  

So our first Christmas as a family of 3 has been brilliant  (even with the illnesses!).
We can’t believe 2011 is here already, only a matter of  weeks until I return to work and I am really not looking forward to it.  Thankfully I am only going back to work 3 days a week but I love being at home  with my boy so it will be hard.
anyhow, I'm sure you have had enough of my ramblings, until next time travellers
xxxxxx


----------



## Tarango

Hello everyone

Just a quick update, Spike has very kindly provided me with our first 'incident' - projectile vomiting  I really cannot 'do' sick ... but of course it was just the 2 of us and it needed to be sorted out ... poor little thing was making retching noises as he was sorted out and also the living room carpet being scrubbed (thank goodness for rubber gloves!). 
After the 'incident' he was back to his bright and breezy self and started to sing along to 'Handy Manny' on Disney (was put on as I thought he was properly ill ... )

Thankfully the second time he projectiled it was all over daddy and I missed it! But he seems fine.  

We have started swimming lessons and although he has had no problem being in the pool previously, naturally during the 'official' lesson he cried throughout. Halfway through I was almost in tears and could have quite happily got out but we stuck with it and hope next week's lesson goes better. The instructors were not bothered at all by him crying and have said after a few weeks he will be fine. We are going to take him to the pool in between lessons so he can get used to it even more...

Also on a happy note -

Spike is a Forever Tarango!! He is legally ours!!!  

After a bit of a hiccup when we got to court, as we tried to book in the wrong court.  (trust us to go to the wrong place!)
Thankfully the one we needed was only next door as we would have missed our slot if it was anywhere else, as my shoes were not ones for walking vast distances in!  
But the whole going to court experience was good, if an eye opener! Inside the courtroom, the judge was lovely and we had loads of pictures taken. Spike got a little present from the judge which was nice and he even managed to rip some of the paper off it. We also had a few 'observers' in with us so it was quite full in the courtroom! We had our parents with us as well.

Wasn't expecting the Adoption Order to look like it does, thought it would be a bit more 'fancy' but at least we now have it in our sticky little hands!

After Court, we went out for lunch and then had a quiet afternoon as Spike was really tired.

Can't believe the little angel asleep upstairs is ours forever!!

We are sooooooo happy! 

love to you all

The 'official' Tarango Family


----------



## Camly

well, u know what i think misses!! whhoooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! super fantastic news. tarangos for ever!    lovely lovely lovely news xxxxxxxx


----------



## Losing my grip

Hi T, 

Congratulations on being an above board and legal mummy! I wasn't that bothered about this bit but now we are waiting I am quite excited.
Wont be for a bit yet, our sw'ers report has to be in for end jan and I believe all courts take varying lengths of time to come through.
After much dragging of heels and indecisiveness we have just confirmed that we do want to go ahead with junior (D.S.'s little bro).
He was born end August and I think it will be April when we comes here so will be 8months old. Just when things had started to get easier!!!!!

Emma x


----------



## Tarango

hiya LMG - I am sooooo happy for you and going for Lo's lil bro - avalanche!!!!         sooo exciting! Our paperwork took ages to go through the court     yours will be a 'quickie'   


As for us ... well Spike continues to settle into his one day a week at nursery & bringing various germs/ diseases home with him and passing them on to us. By Friday DH is 'ill'          I have to soldier on ...   


We have started swimming lessons and so far Spike has cried throughout 2 of the lessons but since having something to hold in the water he has been ok        it continues.


Spike is very much a mummy's boy Monday to Friday and then it is all about daddy at the weekends, even as far as trying to go into the toilet with him.    


DH & I were asked to give our 'side' of the adoption process to a group attending an information session the other week. We were a bit worried about it as we are classed as 'straight forward' and we wouldn't be able to talk about the 'issues' we faced (as we really didn't have any), but we spoke about how we found the process and the homework etc. 
We were asked what the 'worst' bit was and we said the wait post approval. 
We were not sure if we did ok, but we have had some feedback and it was really positive so we may be asked back again   .


*sigh* I am on the countdown to returning to work      REALLY don't want to go back but needs must. 


On the plus side, we received Spike's birth certificate today so will need to order the 'long' version as they only send you the 'short' one. We may need this as we are considering going on holiday abroad in the next year - it could be before Christmas or just after/ into spring. 
We are going to the South West this year but may be more adventurous after that, will see how we go. Poor DH has to now go on holiday with his in-laws!         NOT the same accommodation though .... ooohhh no!


have a good evening 


xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie_44

Just wanted to say hi - I've been following your diary for a while now.  Spike sounds a fantastic little boy!  Congrats to you all on being Tarango's forever   

We've just attended our 1st day of prep course so are just at the begining of our journey.  At the info evening we spoke to a lady who had adopted and even though she had no issues with her little one it was really helpful and interesting to listen and talk to her about it.  

Hope you settle back into work quickly.  How time flies!

Charlie x


----------



## Tarango

Hi Charlie, 
Sorry for the delay in replying to you, how did you find prep group? 


I just wanted to say a quick sentence - I go back to work on Monday and am really not looking forward to it!     
Where has the time gone?? It only seems about a week ago we were meeting Spike for the first time!


*sigh*


T
xx


----------



## charlie_44

Hi Tarango

The prep course was fab, exhausting and heavy but enjoyable to.  We're just waiting to start HS next   we have been given lots of homework to be getting on with!  

I hope Monday goes ok for you and for Spike, it must be so hard   

Charlie x


----------



## Tarango

Helllooooooooo and good evening one and all xxx


I thought I'd add another update to the Tarangofamily diary.


Well, life ticks on, I have returned to work which is ok, although I would much prefer to be at home, being at work is o-kay.
Do like Wednesday 5pm though   
My parents LOVE having Spike when I go to work and he wears them out       


We have all been ill with the cough etc... Spike and I have had to have antibiotics but poor DH has been denied (even though he defo needs them !!). Thankfully we are all on the mend.
Spike is going to be going to the next swimming group which will be interesting       the only downside is that I have to go aswell!


Writing this diary nothing seems to happen - that's family life!


Mother's day was fantastic! I was suitably spoilt! When I was given my card, I could have cried      it was so emotional, this time last year we hadn't met Spike and now he is ours forever and we love him more than anything...


If you are reading this and are at the beginning of your adotion journey... it is sooooo worth it .... we couldn't be happier


any ways take it easy 
love
T
xxx


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Glad everything in tarangoland is going well x and glad u had a good mothers day xx

Love Looby's xx


----------



## Tarango

Evening all!


Well....    alert!


We met Spike a year ago last Tuesday. He visited our house for the first time a year ago last Friday, and tomorrow a year ago - he came home forever!!!             


We have had a brilliant time in the sunshine    we have all been together (apart from Friday when Spike was shipped over nanie and granddad's for the day as we needed to clean windows and DH had to go up the ladder  - we didn't think it was a good idea for 'daddy's little helper' to be around for that bit    
But apart from that we have all spent quality time together and feel like we have reconnected as a family (as horrible things like work get in the way normally   ). 
We have purchased an educational DVD for Spike who has now decided he doesn't like it! It is one to encourage them to read and do actions - well our little monkey has picked up - 
'touch your nose' = put your finger up your nostril as far as possible
'the giraffe is poking out his tongue - can you poke out your tongue?' = simple answer is yes and he shows everyone!   
When he thinks we are not looking, he does the actions but will not do them if we are around - especially me !


Spike has had his photo taken at playgroup but unfortunately the only nice one had his hair chopped off -    so we have decided to go with a friend who is a photographer and have a family session instead.


Can't believe our little boy has been home a year - where has the time gone


----------



## Camly

aww, many congrats on your son being home for a year. where does the time go indeed?  its weird how it suddenly feels like they have always been there isnt it?    its lovely.  glad you have been having a nice few days.    xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## willswendy

awwww after having our little chats over the last few days I just spotted this, and have absolutely loved readying your story and your posts, gives a bit of insight into whats ahead!

So happy for you all, Spike sounds really adorable too xx

Adoption is an amazing thing, I never for one minute thought it would be us, but all that pain of infertility is so far back now I cant rememeber it, and its so good to feel the way we do, and watch our friends and family full of excitement too   
Roll on tomorrow when his jungle quilt is getting delivered to my work!!! cant wait haha! Bought some solar fairy light today for in the garden, they are so cute gonna but some more, and tell our lo the fairies have magic and light the garden up x

Best wishes   

Wendy xxx


----------



## Angels4Me

Hi willswendy

Its lovely to hear you have come through the other side of IF and are feeling excited about your new journey    . 

I just had another bfn and feel maybe i should move forward now as 4 attempts and its not happened.   we spent easter at the beach and there were so many pg ladies and lots of toddlers. i can just imagine adopting a littlun and loving it just the same. it just takes a while to get there emothionally. We are hoping to apply for adoption when we move. hopefully the process will help me get my head around it a bit more. Im 45, nearly 46 and am not sure how younger child they will allow us to have? any ideas?

angels x


----------



## willswendy

Hi Angels

Sorry sorry to hear about your bfn, I know how hard it is, and it seems everywhere you look there are babies and pregnant women    I think its a hard decision to make, if you are ready to move onto adoption as you need to try and accept the fact you are very unlikely to have your own birth child.

How we did it and yes its taken a while, but honestly cant tell you how good it feels right now.

Not sure about the age of children etc, there was certainly older people than us at our training, maybe ring your local authority and try and find a few things out.  They wont let you start the training till you have had a 6 month break from fertility treatment (or something like that).  

The best thing to do is to contact them and have a chat.  You dont have to commit to anything, but at least if you get the ball rolling you can learn some more about the process, and might help to feel positive that you can still be a mummy one day   

Big hugs coming your way   

Best wishes 

wEndy  xx


----------



## Tarango

Afternoon fellow travellers, we are having quiet time so I thought I'd write a quick update of life in Tarangoland and what we have been up to &#8230; at the moment DH & Spike are 'hiccupping' at each other and having a great laugh about it!    

We have been on our first family holiday down to Cornwall and took the grandparents along too&#8230; 2 caravans overlooking St Ives Bay - fantastic! The week went quickly and we only had a few 'incidents' - first of all we lost Spike - I have never felt to sick in my life, even now typing it I feel sick to my stomach   . We thought he was with the grandparents and vice versa - it was only about 10 seconds until I said 'where is he?' and DH spotted him taking himself out the shop! DH was off! If anyone were in the way then they would have been skittled. He got to Spike (thankfully there were 3 steps down and he hadn't mastered going down them - had it been the end of the week then he would have been off!) DH brought him back into the shop and we were still in shock but all you can hear from Spike was 'heeee heeee' - he was very pleased with himself! Needless to say the reins were on him all the time after that!

On the same day we were going to go to Pendennis Castle. We had calmed down and all was well - until my mum piped up from the back of the car 'is it me or is it hot in here' cue me turning around and seeing a very pale green nanny - who then said 'I feel sick' at this moment we were driving past ASDA - we pulled into ASDA and I had to remind DH (who was driving) not to do his usual and park as far away as possible but that he needed to drop us off at the front door and then go off and [ark otherwise we would have been going in a bush!
We piled out of the car and I am literally pulling my mum along behind me who is saying 'oh I am not going to make it' and me replying 'oh yes you are!' - well we made it to the toilet in time and cue the family ping ponging trying to find each other as my dad had been sent in to 'keep watch' for us to come out but had decided to go in to use the facilities and in the meantime we had come out and spent 10 minutes looking for the car. In the end we all found each other and went back to the caravan site.
Nanny was ill for the rest of the day but ok the next day.
The rest of our holiday was chilled out and fab. We even made it to the park's swimming pool and I am so impressed with Spike! He was floating around and smiling the whole time! I am really pleased as we do swimming lessons weekly and he doesn't always appear to have a good time but I think he does enjoy them really and this gave him the confidence in a strange pool.

I am also very proud to say I did a roast dinner for 6 of us in a caravan!!!       
And then we have to come back to real life.
We are going to go abroad next year (with the grandparents too) so that is what we are doing at the moment- choosing! Why is it so hard and where are all the bargains!!?!?!
It did take Spike a good few days back at home to settle back in and sleep through the night - he is normally zonked out for the whole night but we were getting up 4/5 times a night when we got back OMG we have new found feelings for those people who's children do not sleep. We'll have to see if it happens regularly when we go and see DH's folks and come up with some strategies if he does.
Spike's speech is coming along; he can say lots of words but in his own way (if you know what I mean). He is also in to copying and mimicking us, which is sooo funny! 

We have also got our first train set &#8230;. DH is in his element! It is a Thomas the Tank engine and friends one and I have now lost my dining room! But I have to say there are some lovely sounds coming from there when they are playing with it &#8230; I don't think it has finished growing yet and Ebay will be well used! Some well-deserved male bonding going on I think!

Spike has had another sleepover at nanny & granddad as we went to see the new Harry Potter film and he really enjoyed it but had nanny up at 6.20 this morning opening and shutting the wardrobe! 

Oh and Spike has also climbed out of his cot! I heard a *thump* and then footsteps and then the door opening and lots of 'heeeeeeee's &#8230; so not sure how long he will have the side on his cot &#8230;&#8230; 
Anyhow, if you have managed to read to here, I will stop here. Until next time, take care & enjoy life 
xxxx


----------



## Tarango

hi everyone, 


just a quick update .... we are moving onto potty training and have got 'Pirate Pete's potty' book -brilliant & Spike really likes it! we thought we would plant the seed about using the potty for a few months and then in the new year try him out on it ... but..... on day 2 of the book he asked to go potty and he did his first wee!!!


will see how it continues but I had to write this in our diary as a   


anyways, keep your chin up and think positive
love
t
xxx


----------

